# Possible Reaction of Pakistan after India's AGNI V 5500KM



## Major Sam

I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.

Thankyou


----------



## Icewolf

We're making Taipur. It's an ICBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nalandapride

Sorry Pakistan Agni-5 is not for you so fanboys please refrain from" Begaani Shadi mein Abdullah Diwana."

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## SBD-3

usama waqas said:


> I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.
> 
> Thankyou


Dont think so we need to spend on newer ballistic missiles but invest in carrying platforms like subs and mobile launchers and upgrading the technology of our current inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

usama waqas said:


> I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.
> 
> Thankyou



First tell me why would Pakistan react for Agni5 test ??

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GURU DUTT

usama waqas said:


> I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.
> 
> Thankyou



sir why should that be an issue with pakistan in the first place as for Pakistan we only need a missile with a rance of 150-350KM Max????????

its not for you its for other's ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JAT BALWAN

DRDO said:


> First tell me why would Pakistan react for Agni5 test ??



Cos they want to shoot their missiles in Arctic sea along with India..t`ll be fun..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## EastWest

Arrey bhai....Agni 5 Pakistan ke liye nahi hai...

Kyun apne app ko isme Insert kar rahe ho???

U should be more worried about India's Brahmos -II missile...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

DRDO said:


> First tell me why would Pakistan react for Agni5 test ??



according to op Dikc measuring contest.

.hey op, listen India is testing agni v to make sure that we reach each and every corner of china understand?? we have agni 1,2 and 3. which cover pakistan entirely, now we are adding MIRV and MARV to the existing missiles and developing missiles of k series too, worry about our 123 missiles and our SAM and other air defence systems, Agni v will be an overkill and wastage of fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

but Pakistan can take advantage from Indian test to test its own missile otherwise if we test it can cause for the sanction on pakistan

Second anyone know Whats the progress in MIRV on Pakistan based missile as 2010 reports Pakistan is near about final stage ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

usama waqas said:


> but Pakistan can take advantage from Indian test to test its own missile otherwise if we test it can cause for the sanction on pakistan
> 
> Second anyone know Whats the progress in MIRV on Pakistan based missile as 2010 reports Pakistan is near about final stage ??



Please tell me who stop you to test Gauri3 and Shahhen with 3500 km range ???


----------



## Major Sam

DRDO said:


> Please tell me who stop you to test Gauri3 and Shahhen with 3500 km range ???



international Pressure and may be sanctions on pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

usama waqas said:


> *but Pakistan can take advantage from Indian test to test its own missile otherwise if we test it can cause for the sanction on pakistan*
> 
> Second anyone know Whats the progress in MIRV on Pakistan based missile as 2010 reports Pakistan is near about final stage ??



bhaijaan aapko ye kisne kaha ki agar koi aazaad mulk apnee difaa ke liye kissee missile ko test karta hai to uspe sanctions lag sakte hain????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

usama waqas said:


> international Pressure and may be sanctions on pakistan



when your country can test nuclear bomb then all these pressure stories just to make people happy tht yes we can but we cant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Why we have to worry about thing which will overshoot and probably will fall in Afghanistan or Iran


----------



## nalandapride

The big question still remains, why Pakistan need 5000km missile in response for India.


----------



## Sugarcane

nalandapride said:


> The big question still remains, why Pakistan need 5000km missile in response for India.



To show that ours is bigger

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ammyy

loveicon said:


> To show that ours is bigger



We already tested 4000km agni4 so please test Gauri3 and shahhen .. with 3500 km range before testing an ICBM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Pakistan already has all of India covered with its missiles, doesn't it?

Why does there HAVE TO be a reaction then?


----------



## azbaroj

GURU DUTT said:


> sir why should that be an issue with pakistan in the first place as for Pakistan we only need a missile with a rance of 150-350KM Max????????
> 
> its not for you its for other's ?????????


Pakistan should also produce for others & range should be 10,000 KM as Pakistan is under potential threat from others . Of course it will not be an issue with India .


----------



## SamranAli

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Pakistan already has all of India covered with its missiles, doesn't it?
> 
> Why does there HAVE TO be a reaction then?


 
oh yes now its india's turn to cover pakistan


----------



## Raje amar

DRDO said:


> First tell me why would Pakistan react for Agni5 test ??



thats what i was thinking......
whats the need of PAK to recat to Agni 5? India is not going to fire A5 from Andaman & Nikobar islands to Pak.

so its a totally different league wepon & Pak is not at all conscern with it.
what we have in current inventory is much more than sufficient for Pak.


----------



## Major Sam

Raje amar said:


> thats what i was thinking......
> whats the need of PAK to recat to Agni 5? India is not going to fire A5 from Andaman & Nikobar islands to Pak.
> 
> so its a totally different league wepon & Pak is not at all conscern with it.
> what we have in current inventory is much more than sufficient for Pak.



for a safety reason thy can use it from a longer distance where our missile can not reach at nuclear bunkers


----------



## Armstrong

Reaction : 

*1)* Diversify the Economy and explore newer Markets. (I was listening to an economist the other day - Pakistan, apparently trades something like $24M worth of goods with Myanmar but has the potential to increase this number exponentially. The same can be said about a whole host of other small to medium countries.)

*2)* Solve the Balochistan problem. (Whether the RAW is sponsoring the BLA or not...its the perception that counts and many Baloch youth are genuinely aggrieved against the Pakistan Government for their less than optimal policies for the province. So try to win them over.)

*3)* Go further with the IP and TAPI projects. (And try to get China on board...perhaps even India with some Iron-Clad guaranties)

*4)* Create more provinces. (Even if it happens on linguistic or ethnic lines...fine, give the relevant people their space and respect their wishes...thats how you win them over)
*
5)* Try to solve our different issues with India (kashmir, water etc.) by keeping the dialogue going. 

*6)* Vote the PPP out of power in the coming election. 

*7)* Try to implement a Pakistani version of Brazil's 'Bolsa Familia' whereby something like 20M people were brought out of poverty by giving conditional aid directly to the most poverty stricken families. The condition being - the Children are to attend schools and get vaccinated. 

*8)* Keep going with whatever modernization plans the armed forces have in plan to maintain a credible deterrence. 

*9)* Devolve as much power to the provinces as possible. (In my humble opinion a USA like system of states could work)

And *10)* Gimme a roll paratha because I'm starving.

*P.S* If they really want to nuke us...I'm sure our current missile arsenal is more than capable of returning the favor in kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## regular

EastWest said:


> Arrey bhai....Agni 5 Pakistan ke liye nahi hai...
> 
> Kyun apne app ko isme Insert kar rahe ho???
> 
> U should be more worried about India's Brahmos -II missile...


Why U wanna shoot USA with that???......

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




DRDO said:


> We already tested 4000km agni4 so please test Gauri3 and shahhen .. with 3500 km range before testing an ICBM


Yes! U are absolutely right, we need to test Ghauri III Shaheen III and then ICBMz all at once as soon as possible......


----------



## illusion8

regular said:


> Why U wanna shoot USA with that???......



The US is 13000 KM +. Agni 5 is meant for China only.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Obviously Agni V has nothing to do with Pakistan, and I doubt India will go ahead and make that kind of power projection.
But as diplomats would have it, Time is on India's side at the moment and they can use this opportunity to slip through the gate.

Pakistan would much appreciate if India DOES use this opportunity, it would give us an excuse to test.
A chance that we won't get for a very long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Rite now Pakistan's TOP PRIORITY MUST BE to SAVE ECONOMY & bring it back on the track. Pakistan need to take economy growth level to atleast 6% anyhow & stop the rapid devaluation of PKR, in just one year it lost it's value from 81PKR/$ to 92PKR/$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernaame

Armstrong said:


> Reaction :
> 
> *1)* Diversify the Economy and explore newer Markets. (I was listening to an economist the other day - Pakistan, apparently trades something like $24M worth of goods with Myanmar but has the potential to increase this number exponentially. The same can be said about a whole host of other small to medium countries.)
> 
> *2)* Solve the Balochistan problem. (Whether the RAW is sponsoring the BLA or not...its the perception that counts and many Baloch youth are genuinely aggrieved against the Pakistan Government for their less than optimal policies for the province. So try to win them over.)
> 
> *3)* Go further with the IP and TAPI projects. (And try to get China on board...perhaps even India with some Iron-Clad guaranties)
> 
> *4)* Create more provinces. (Even if it happens on linguistic or ethnic lines...fine, give the relevant people their space and respect their wishes...thats how you win them over)
> *
> 5)* Try to solve our different issues with India (kashmir, water etc.) by keeping the dialogue going.
> 
> *6)* Vote the PPP out of power in the coming election.
> 
> *7)* Try to implement a Pakistani version of Brazil's 'Bolsa Familia' whereby something like 20M people were brought out of poverty by giving conditional aid directly to the most poverty stricken families. The condition being - the Children are to attend schools and get vaccinated.
> 
> *8)* Keep going with whatever modernization plans the armed forces have in plan to maintain a credible deterrence.
> 
> *9)* Devolve as much power to the provinces as possible. (In my humble opinion a USA like system of states could work)
> 
> And *10)* Gimme a roll paratha because I'm starving.
> 
> *P.S* If they really want to nuke us...I'm sure our current missile arsenal is more than capable of returning the favor in kind.



All this reaction to an ICBM(with excess of 5000 km range) test ? Don't make everything about Pakistan. The last time I checked, India's Pakistan specific missile program ended a longtime ago.


----------



## usernaame

American Pakistani said:


> Rite now Pakistan's TOP PRIORITY MUST BE to SAVE ECONOMY & bring it back on the track. Pakistan need to take economy growth level to atleast 6% anyhow & stop the rapid devaluation of PKR, in just one year it lost it's value from 81PKR/$ to 92PKR/$.



I disagree.

Pakistan's priority should be defense and Foreign Policy for at least a 3 year period. Consider Afghanistan, US and Afpak.


----------



## American Pakistani

usernaame said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Pakistan's priority should be defense and Foreign Policy for at least a 3 year period. Consider Afghanistan, US and Afpak.



Good, now indians will decide what should be the top priority of Pakistan


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

DRDO said:


> First tell me why would Pakistan react for Agni5 test ??



MRIV! in simple terms, though its true it doesn't change much


----------



## usernaame

American Pakistani said:


> Good, now indians will decide what should be the top priority of Pakistan



No. what IMO is the best for Pakistan. I don't think you have to agree. why sarcasm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Agni V is for China not for Pakistan so there is no reaction needed why we need a 5000km missile when Agni 3 can do the job for Pak?


----------



## Johny D

Pak will have its own ICBM once India sucessfully tests its own ICBM...it is just a matter of time when China plays its card again and retest one of its ICBM from Pak land....thereby, Pak will become a country that holds ICBM...history will repeat itself after Nuke tests in last decade!


----------



## American Pakistani

JD_In said:


> Pak will have its own ICBM once India sucessfully tests its own ICBM...it is just a matter of time when China plays its card again and retest one of its ICBM from Pak land....thereby, Pak will become a country that holds ICBM...history will repeat itself after Nuke tests in last decade!



This was the case with india as Russia test it's nukes from indian & labelled it as indian & now Americans help you built ICBM, but thats not the case with Pakistan so better stop living in fools paradise.


----------



## jbond197

American Pakistani said:


> This was the case with india as Russia test it's nukes from indian & labelled it as indian & now Americans help you built ICBM, but thats not the case with Pakistan so better stop living in fools paradise.



Seriously?! Why would America help India build ICBM? to hit whom? 
India's current lot of enemies exists with in 5000 km range.. TBH, India does not even need an ICBM..


----------



## American Pakistani

jbond197 said:


> Seriously?! *Why would America help India build ICBM? to hit whom*?
> India's current lot of enemies exists with in 5000 km range.. TBH, India does not even need an ICBM..



Don't be naive, it is aimed against China, thats why US helped you in building it not only this US build nuclear plants for india.


----------



## Armstrong

usernaame said:


> All this reaction to an ICBM(with excess of 5000 km range) test ? Don't make everything about Pakistan. The last time I checked, India's Pakistan specific missile program ended a longtime ago.



It was supposed to be a self-critical, rhetorical statement with regards to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

American Pakistani said:


> Don't be naive, it is aimed against China, thats why US helped you in building it not only this US build nuclear plants for india.




US never helped India build missiles this breaks MTCR either post a credible link or do not post such non-sense in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernaame

Yeti said:


> US never helped India build missiles this breaks MTCR either post a credible link or do not post such non-sense in future



he was obviously trolling and trying to create a flame war of sorts. or simply _Ego satisfaction exercise_. DO NOT fall for it.


----------



## Yeti

usernaame said:


> he was obviously trolling and trying to create a flame war of sorts. or simply _Ego satisfaction exercise_. DO NOT fall for it.



Is this the same USA that put sanctions on India for dual-use technology


----------



## American Pakistani

usernaame said:


> he was obviously trolling and trying to create a flame war of sorts. or simply _Ego satisfaction exercise_. DO NOT fall for it.



It is indians who love to troll. Whole Forum is example, visit any thread everywhere you will find indians trolling & derailing threads. Even in this thread this was the first troll post i responded.



JD_In said:


> Pak will have its own ICBM once India sucessfully tests its own ICBM...it is just a matter of time when China plays its card again and retest one of its ICBM from Pak land....thereby, Pak will become a country that holds ICBM...history will repeat itself after Nuke tests in last decade!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

JD_In said:


> Pak will have its own ICBM once India sucessfully tests its own ICBM...it is just a matter of time when China plays its card again and retest one of its ICBM from Pak land....thereby, Pak will become a country that holds ICBM...history will repeat itself after Nuke tests in last decade!



i recognize the fact that India has the capability to builds its own missile however its high time you must also recognize the fact that Pakistan also has the capability to builds it own missiles
it doesn't matter from where one gets the technology what matters is the know how once that capability is achieved the job gets done 

as regards to NPT to be honest_ there are no ethics in this game & even if there is it should never be followed as it will be suicidal _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernaame

American Pakistani said:


> It is indians who love to troll. Whole Forum is example, visit any thread everywhere you will find indians trolling & derailing threads. Even in this thread this was the first troll post i responded.




I doubt it. but they could be making fun of Pakistan. That's all. (yeah may be Chinese too). That's just because of your politics and military NOT about people. we like Pakistani people. (same is the case with chinese CPC, Governement control etc.,) 

Don't be so mad at Indians.


----------



## niaz

Pakistan is a narrow country and even the furthest towns in Baluchistan are less than 1000 KM from Indian border. On this basis any missile with 1500KM range should be able to target all towns in Pakistan. Pakistan would on the other hand need a missile of about 3000 Km to reach Kania Kumari.

Agni 1 was developed way back in early 1990s and its modified version as Agni 2 has been in Indian arsenal for more than 10 years. This missile has 1500 KM range. Any longer range missile has no effect of the strategic balance except in numbers. 

Pakistan has two missiles (Ghauri 2 & Shaheen 2) with more than 2000 Km range. We dont have any ballistic missile with 3000 KM range. Only when Pakistan develops a 3000 KM range missile, it will make a difference to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

an average pakistani person has other things to worry about instead of india building up nukes, i dont think pakistanis wud care, military might


----------



## IndoUS

Its not like India gonna use an ICBM on Pakistan, or Pakistan gonna use it on India. Smaller range missile will fit the bill. The development of ICBM in India's case is more toward bringing all of China into its nuclear arms range. Not sure who Pakistan is plan on bringing under its range with an ICBM.


----------



## KRAIT

May be we will use on Pakistan from Andaman and Nicobar...


----------



## wmdisinfo

Indians are too transparent.india thinks pakistan can only be attacked by india.lol wake up to the great game israel USA or Nato if attacks then?will we get missiles on lease from CHINA ?or aircraft carriers or submarines from russia like india???


----------



## Pakistanisage

Pakistan needs to develop its own strategy based on its geostrategic aspirations. If we build ICBM's, it will be for our own reasons and not because of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

wmdisinfo said:


> Indians are too transparent.india thinks pakistan can only be attacked by india.lol wake up to the great game israel USA or Nato if attacks then?will we get missiles on lease from CHINA ?or aircraft carriers or submarines from russia like india???



First the aircraft carriers was not even an aircraft carrier to begin with, it was more of a helicopter carrier which the Russian had already decommissioned. India bought it and paid the Russian to convert it. The submarine that India leased is a nuclear attack submarine and these types of submarines don't carry long range missiles. As for missiles, India is developing it by itself, the best proof are the mistakes and failures in tests we have. Even Pakistan can ask China to build them AC or submarines I don't see the problems with that, you pay the money they will give you stuff.


----------



## IronsightSniper

Even though I know that the whole "India-Pakistan" competition thing is just the result of many years of ****-showing, why does it matter if India tests an ICBM, India can already wipe Pakistan off the face of the earth, and Pakistan can do the same. The only reason for an ICBM in the first place is to put your piss mark on the world, telling it that they can't fuddle with you, and even then, you don't need an ICBM to do that, you'd just need the missiles that Pakistan and India already have.


----------



## regular

IndoUS said:


> Its not like India gonna use an ICBM on Pakistan, or Pakistan gonna use it on India. Smaller range missile will fit the bill. The development of ICBM in India's case is more toward bringing all of China into its nuclear arms range. Not sure who Pakistan is plan on bringing under its range with an ICBM.


But why not to use ICBM on India if needed. I guess our quality and range shold be matchless to any country in the world in terms of technology....thats the secret of success.....


----------



## IndoUS

regular said:


> But why not to use ICBM on India if needed. I guess our quality and range shold be matchless to any country in the world in terms of technology....thats the secret of success.....



You would use an ICBM to target a country that is you neighbor  why would you waste the money on a missile that doesn't even need the fuel to get to a country that a normal ballistic or cruise missile can get to easily.


----------



## killerx

SHAEEN 4 TIPU ICBM is the answer but thesse are way long range israel ould be in perfect range our gohari 3 and shaeen 3 can already cover entire india tipu ICBM is how ever still under devlopment but if india fires long range missile PAK wil beat that and so it goes on for ever untill we all kill each other


----------



## secularbuster

azbaroj said:


> Pakistan should also produce for others & range should be 10,000 KM as Pakistan is under potential threat from others . Of course it will not be an issue with India .


*
This should have been the reply from a Pakistani, but strangely some of them are too eager to appease uncle sam and others are shooting blanks.*


----------



## Sugarcane

secularbuster said:


> *
> This should have been the reply from a Pakistani, but strangely some of them are too eager to appease uncle sam and others are shooting blanks.*



Reply in this forum doesn't matter, We have confidence in our security forces and scientists and surely they are silently working to cater those threats, you will see that when time is appropriate (like we announced our nuke status). At the moment we don't need to announce what we have, what we are doing and what are our plans.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Let them test, it will help us to test something new and give our neighbours surprise


----------



## regular

IndoUS said:


> You would use an ICBM to target a country that is you neighbor  why would you waste the money on a missile that doesn't even need the fuel to get to a country that a normal ballistic or cruise missile can get to easily.


 
The speed of the ICBM is too fast so it can easily penetrate ure anti-missile defence systems thats why we need ICBMs for India too.....


----------



## Armstrong

secularbuster said:


> *
> This should have been the reply from a Pakistani, but strangely some of them are too eager to appease uncle sam and others are shooting blanks.*



No...this d**k measuring contest will get us nowhere because I, honestly, find it extremely hard to believe that India would fight Pakistan, even in case of a Mumbai like attack...the international mud slung at us would be enough to cripple our backs. Lets trust the army to come up with a credible deterrence but focus more on the real issues that face us. A day laborer working out on the streets of Lahore can't be arsed with what India is or isn't doing because he has to kill himself at work just to put food on the table....lets concentrate on him. Our sisters and mothers who are killed in the name of honor in backward areas of Pakistan, are a much more pressing concern right now. Our self-styled religious scholars that propagate perverted dogmas and hence poison the minds of our young and old alike, are, in my humble opinion, bleeding us from the inside...so lets root out these vermin first.

Building an ICBM...though maybe testament to our military prowess but it would serve little purpose especially when there are a plethora of other methods to nuke India should they nuke us. As for a deterrence against Uncle Sam, I think going down this path would be the proverbial double edged sword...besides once they (USA) leave Afghanistan they're going to impose another set of hefty sections on Pakistan and squeeze our already small resource pool, I dunno about you..but I'd rather not take North Korea as an example - a formidable missile program but starving people. So first build up some nuisance value like India has (economy) or have some national cohesion (like Iran) and then confront the White Devil with an ICBM...if we must. Right now building an ICBM has a much, much larger opportunity cost than I, as a Pakistani, would be willing to pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We don't need any Reaction after India's AGNI V. Also we don't need ICBM's. ICBM has lost importance due to ABMs. This is just a practice of Anti Ballistic Missile system. 
Instead of making ICBMs , we should concentrate on ABMs and spread it all over the country.

These days only Cruise missile are real threat which are less detectable, terrain hugging and can hit the target. 
We should add AWACS in many numbers to counter cruise missile threat... 

India will not stop to develop the ICBMs as agniVI with range b/w (6000-10,000). 

We have own interest, ICBM not only lost Value but also are very costly...

This is highly perceived that Pakistan have already ICBM, but it will not test due to certain reasons' i.e fear of sanction..

Even if Pakistan have,,, Still it is not vulnerable threat to enemy.... Because now it is play of Lion V goat hunt...
Goat is ICBM, Lion is ABMs(Anti Ballistic Missile System).

And remember India want to become Superpower, this cannot be done without real wars..

I hope Pakistan will continue to keep minimum deterrence to keep away the enemy and not allow them to invade us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

I totally agree with you. Now a days the most powerful countries have and constantly upgrading the Air Defence systems, which include the ABM Systems. Pakistan also must shift it's focus towards developing the Low Altitude Air Defence System / Medium Altitude Air Defence System / High Altitude Air Defence System, which can counter attacking / intruding Fighter Jets, Cruise & Ballistic Missiles, UAVs and Helicopters etc.

With an advance Air Defence System in place, the enemy will think 100 times before trying to intrude the air space which is not the case right now. Pakistan must spend more and more amount for R & D in this field on the same basis it completed the JF-17 Thunder project and it is a reality now.


----------



## Stealth

Musharaf stop ICBM project/plan just because of US and why US against Pakistan ICBM program because it will threat to Israel simple. We must go to ICBM whatever it is.... Israel is biggest threat to Muslims, Islam and Pakistan (especially) Enemy like India and the USA.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Stealth said:


> Musharaf stop ICBM project/plan just because of US and why US against Pakistan ICBM program because it will threat to Israel simple. We must go to ICBM whatever it is.... Israel is biggest threat to Muslims, Islam and Pakistan (especially) Enemy like *India *and the USA.



hey I think I am a friend of yours...


----------



## danger007

Stealth said:


> Musharaf stop ICBM project/plan just because of US and why US against Pakistan ICBM program because it will threat to Israel simple. We must go to ICBM whatever it is.... Israel is biggest threat to Muslims, Islam and Pakistan (especially) Enemy like India and the USA.




i don't understand why you bring Islam every where. And always you people calling us as Hindu country. what wrong with you guys.


----------



## Alpha Omega

loveicon said:


> Why we have to worry about thing which will overshoot and probably will fall in Afghanistan or Iran



Second srtike capability rings a bell?
India mght have oversea armed military bases in future with LRBM's pointed at us.


----------



## Alpha Omega

usama waqas said:


> but Pakistan can take advantage from Indian test to test its own missile otherwise if we test it can cause for the sanction on pakistan
> 
> Second anyone know Whats the progress in MIRV on Pakistan based missile as 2010 reports Pakistan is near about final stage ??



Exactly, if we test it, we'll hit the headlines in world media and get sanctioned. Timing is all that matters here. Do it now when India does it or forget about it for a very long time.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Stealth said:


> Musharaf stop ICBM project/plan just because of US and why US against Pakistan ICBM program because it will threat to Israel simple. We must go to ICBM whatever it is.... Israel is biggest threat to Muslims, Islam and Pakistan (especially) Enemy like India and the USA.



Israel is biggest threat to Muslims or Muslims are biggest threat to Israel existence?? 
We should not bring the issue of Religion..
Topic is
"Possible Reaction of Pakistan after India's AGNI V 5500KM.."

Why you bring religion in every discussion. 

Still you bring Musharraf here?

Just count the military deals in musharaf 8 years and without muharaf in 40 years....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha Omega

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Pakistan already has all of India covered with its missiles, doesn't it?
> 
> Why does there HAVE TO be a reaction then?



Not a reaction but an opportunity to avoid negative response from some corners of the world.


----------



## Shapur

India is close by to Pakistan and vice versa. Neither of them need intercontinental missiles. They are next door to each other. A range of 3000 km would be enough


----------



## Nishan_101

I think instead of continuing with the missiles we should only look towards the space program launch platform as it will not only be helpful in terms of satellite launch but also it will be helpful in launching the deadly payload in space which then can be guided to any place in the world. So Shaheen-III is enough and we should look towards upgradation of older missiles.


----------



## KRAIT

Shapur said:


> India is close by to Pakistan and vice versa. Neither of them need intercontinental missiles. They are next door to each other. A range of 3000 km would be enough


Its not for pakistan, its for minimum credible deterrence against Chinese ICBMs.


----------



## indianspetsnaz

India and Pakistan need missiles just below 3,500KM to be able to strike anywhere in each other countries well actually you guys need 3,500km missiles all we need is 1,000km range missiles to be able to strike any target in your country which is why we have thousands of Prithvi missiles deployed. Pakistan would need no reaction to Agni V as it is a missile of far greater range for regional warfare. Agni 2, 3 and 4 are all we need but really Prithvi II can already get the job done for us

oh not to mention does Pakistan even have the ability to design and manufacture an ICBM on its own? you guys lack the design capability and finances to support R&D for an ICBM unless of course you guys do what you did in the 90's and get designs from the North Koreans and Chinese repaint the missiles and name them after foreign Islamic kings that ruled over the area today known as Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

Shapur said:


> India is close by to Pakistan and vice versa. Neither of them need intercontinental missiles. They are next door to each other. A range of 3000 km would be enough



Agni V is against China, we can strike Pakistan farthest city Quetta with 600-1000km range missiles. Agni-1 is sufficient to strike anywhere in Pakistan.

It sounds funny, Pakistanis are whining more than Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anoop

lets have a race whose long range missile from the southern most point of the country hits southpole (offcourse without bombs) first wins


----------



## Alchemy

I wish that Pakistan develops ICBMs and develop them soon , this will make US(since it has strategic assets everywhere), EU, Israel, Russia and even China be concerned and take action/sanctions against Pakistan ... India needs a 5000k missile to cover every nook and corner of china including eastern china and world knows it.

why would Pakistan need a 5000k missile i am sure not for India , may be for precaution just in case you make an enemy out of china too like how US became your enemy from a friend and ally not long ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

There should be and there is no reaction from our side. 

What we have is enough and it needs to be further improved upon and made more effective and efficient platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Alchemy said:


> I wish that Pakistan develops ICBMs and develop them soon , this will make US(since it has strategic assets everywhere), EU, Israel, Russia and even China be concerned and take action/sanctions against Pakistan ... India needs a 5000k missile to cover every nook and corner of china including eastern china and world knows it.
> 
> why would Pakistan need a 5000k missile i am sure not for India , may be for precaution just in case you make an enemy out of china too like how US became your enemy from a friend and ally not long ago




Hi,

Sarcasm aside---it would be too late once the 5000 km range icbm has been developed---. The strategic need for pakistan to america is of more importance---today --- tomorrow or from 100 years from now.


----------



## DMLA

Well theoretically DT ballistic missiles do have higher ranges if launched with optimum ballistics. A higher ranged missile capable of DT will render Indian BMD useless. I will not be surprised if we see a DT missile tested by Pakistan in a few years time which on paper will show a lower range (Like our Shaurya) but could actually strike at large distances. I however don't see this as a reaction to Agni V but instead a reaction to India's first phase of BMD deployment. However India's 2nd phase of BMD development will render that useless and so on...... A typical arms race with an eventual winner ($) !!!


----------



## KRAIT

Any info. about Pakistan's ABM capabilities will be highly appreciated.....???


----------



## Black Widow

misconception:
1. A5 is china killer: No it isn't, A5 is made to show our tech advancement, it has nothing to do with China.
2. A5 Is ICBM: No it isn't. Its 500 Km short in range to qualify ICBM.
3. A5 range is 5500 Km. No, Its range is within 5000 Km, say 4999 Km. 
4. Pakistan is worried: No, Pakistan has nuke,They are Muslims. They are not worried of anything in world.
5. China is worried: No china has already ICBMs they are not worried.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

KRAIT said:


> Any info. about Pakistan's ABM capabilities will be highly appreciated.....???



Pak has not ABM system nor has any plans for now. May be in the future a short range system is thought about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

KRAIT said:


> Any info. about Pakistan's ABM capabilities will be highly appreciated.....???



Pakistan doesn't need ABM capabilities, since we don't have fund available to support this long term. I would consider the top priority right now is to solve internal problems and economy matters. 

ABM is pointless since Pakistan and India are friendly neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zavis2003

indianspetsnaz said:


> India and Pakistan need missiles just below 3,500KM to be able to strike anywhere in each other countries well actually you guys need 3,500km missiles all we need is 1,000km range missiles to be able to strike any target in your country which is why we have thousands of Prithvi missiles deployed. Pakistan would need no reaction to Agni V as it is a missile of far greater range for regional warfare. Agni 2, 3 and 4 are all we need but really Prithvi II can already get the job done for us
> 
> oh not to mention does Pakistan even have the ability to design and manufacture an ICBM on its own? you guys lack the design capability and finances to support R&D for an ICBM unless of course you guys do what you did in the 90's and get designs from the North Koreans and Chinese repaint the missiles and name them after foreign Islamic kings that ruled over the area today known as Pakistan





What make you think that Pakistan and India would be hostile forever and why you wrote that we need missiles of 3000km range only to hit each others, being good neighbours to india i think pakistan is giving the status of MFN so talk about something which poses good impression and there are no military solutions to any thing so all solutions are just for politics , military use is only to bring you on table talk nothing more

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




RaptorRX707 said:


> Pakistan doesn't need ABM capabilities, since we don't have fund available to support this long term. I would consider the top priority right now is to solve internal problems and economy matters.
> 
> ABM is pointless since Pakistan and India are friendly neighbors.





Being atomic power and good military enemy would think thousands times before strike so there is no need of ABM right now in future it can have , so our reply to any aggression is acting like ABM


----------



## arihant

RaptorRX707 said:


> ABM is pointless since Pakistan and India are friendly neighbors.



You just made sarcasm funny,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

zavis2003 said:


> Being atomic power and good military enemy would think thousands times before strike so there is no need of ABM right now in future it can have , so our reply to any aggression is acting like ABM


Dear O Dear, how will you deliver this atomic weapons, if missiles and aircrafts can be intercepted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

KRAIT said:


> Dear O Dear, how will you deliver this atomic weapons, if missiles and aircrafts can be intercepted



Hi,

It is very easy---wait for the weather to be down wind from pakistan going into india----then explode multiple weapons within 5 to 50 muiles inside of india---or any distance---that can be managed----.

My good kid---the radiation and dust clouds travelling down wind---those would be as bad as the actual nuc strike----you can't escape radiation death---. They will have terrible effects----after the first signs of deaths from radiation appears---the whole of the nation would be in a panic and chaos---which would lead to restlessness and anarchy---once the chaos sets in---the population would be moving and acting with a herd mentality----.

The winds will do the job for us. That is why I can on saying----india can never come ahead in a nuclear conflict---it is a mutual demise----. 

Death from radiation will be from continuous uncontrolled DIARRHEA----can you imagine---the question being asked in the history books after a few centuries---how did so many indians died even though none of the nuc strikes were direct---and no insult meant----yessirs---they died horrible deaths due to diarrhea caused by exposure to radiation----.

Let us not do this to each other---please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

^^^
And radiations will somehow avoid touching Pakistani populace, nice.. Your plan will work great if you develop the power to control the winds because winds can change directions very easily..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is very easy---wait for the weather to be down wind from pakistan going into india----then explode multiple weapons within 5 to 50 muiles inside of india---or any distance---that can be managed----.
> 
> My good kid---the radiation and dust clouds travelling down wind---those would be as bad as the actual nuc strike----you can't escape radiation death---. They will have terrible effects----after the first signs of deaths from radiation appears---the whole of the nation would be in a panic and chaos---which would lead to restlessness and anarchy---once the chaos sets in---the population would be moving and acting with a herd mentality----.
> 
> The winds will do the job for us. That is why I can on saying----india can never come ahead in a nuclear conflict---it is a mutual demise----.
> 
> Death from radiation will be from continuous uncontrolled DIARRHEA----can you imagine---the question being asked in the history books after a few centuries---how did so many indians died even though none of the nuc strikes were direct---and no insult meant----yessirs---they died horrible deaths due to diarrhea caused by exposure to radiation----.
> 
> Let us not do this to each other---please.


 
Wind can blow in any direction!


----------



## Donatello

acetophenol said:


> Wind can blow in any direction!



No.....and yes.

During the summers, the winds blow from India to Pakistan. During winters, the trend is reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Donatello said:


> No.....and yes.
> 
> During the summers, the winds blow from India to Pakistan. During winters, the trend is reversed.



How about us using water then?? Flow is always towards you..


----------



## VelocuR

arihant said:


> You just made sarcasm funny,



Lol. Still Indians and Pakistani should NOT kill each other in nuclear competitions because we both are same cultures, traditional crickets, foods, dramas, songs, and vice versa. 

Not only this, we are both same brown-skin and common languages. I hope our countries need to turn attention on the poor people and middle class instead stupid nuclear missiles/ABM stuffs which nothing to do with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha Omega

Alchemy said:


> I wish that Pakistan develops ICBMs and develop them soon , this will make US(since it has strategic assets everywhere), EU, Israel, Russia and even China be concerned and take action/sanctions against Pakistan ... India needs a 5000k missile to cover every nook and corner of china including eastern china and world knows it.
> 
> why would Pakistan need a 5000k missile i am sure not for India , may be for precaution just in case you make an enemy out of china too like how US became your enemy from a friend and ally not long ago



What kind of logic is that? Pakistan will only test after India does and if you think that only we will be sanctioned then you're being naive.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan should just make a Missile with 11,000 km range once and for all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Pakistan should just make a Missile with 11,000 km range once and for all



and then what will you do with it? India ke oopar char chakkar lga kar fir India pe giraanay ka iraada hai kya??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

jbond197 said:


> and then what will you do with it? India ke oopar char chakkar lga kar fir India pe giraanay ka iraada hai kya??


*
It won't be for you, so you don't have to worry about it!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is very easy---wait for the weather to be down wind from pakistan going into india----then explode multiple weapons within 5 to 50 muiles inside of india---or any distance---that can be managed----.
> 
> My good kid---the radiation and dust clouds travelling down wind---those would be as bad as the actual nuc strike----you can't escape radiation death---. They will have terrible effects----after the first signs of deaths from radiation appears---the whole of the nation would be in a panic and chaos---which would lead to restlessness and anarchy---once the chaos sets in---the population would be moving and acting with a herd mentality----.
> 
> The winds will do the job for us. That is why I can on saying----india can never come ahead in a nuclear conflict---it is a mutual demise----.
> 
> Death from radiation will be from continuous uncontrolled DIARRHEA----can you imagine---the question being asked in the history books after a few centuries---how did so many indians died even though none of the nuc strikes were direct---and no insult meant----yessirs---they died horrible deaths due to diarrhea caused by exposure to radiation----.
> 
> Let us not do this to each other---please.


Dear uncle, then why do pakistan invest in missile technology, so many aircrafts and tanks, if you can detonate a nuke near indian border and kill indians by uncontrolled Diarrhea...So you already have enough nukes to do that when western disturbances enter india in month of feb-march. I wish major strategy maker of pakistan thinks like you, it will give a sigh of relief to every indian 

*If winds have to be used as weapons,* 
there is no need of nuclear weapons, biological weapons can kill large number of population rapidly. Environmental warfare can also be used.....go and have research on How to make Artificial Rain ? Diffusion phenomenon can cause floods in pakistan just like natural one. But environmental warfare is restricted after US used in Vietnam wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

KRAIT said:


> Dear uncle,* then why do pakistan invest in missile technology*, so many aircrafts and tanks, if you can detonate a nuke near indian border and kill indians by uncontrolled Diarrhea...So you already have enough nukes to do that when western disturbances enter india in month of feb-march. I wish major strategy maker of pakistan thinks like you, it will give a sigh of relief to every indian
> 
> If winds have to be used as weapons,
> there is no need of nuclear weapons, biological weapons can kill large number of population rapidly. Environmental warfare can also be used.....go and have research on How to make Artificial Rain ? Diffusion phenomenon can cause floods in pakistan just like natural one. But environmental warfare is restricted after US used in Vietnam wars.



You misunderstood the gist of his post. 
Nuclear weapons.. in such close proximity are lethal even if one or two make it through.
This is not the US vs USSR where there were over 25-30 min from launch to impact warning.
In this case its going to be close to less than 5 minutes.
Even if India takes out 100 out of 110 launched.. those ten are enough to cause sustainable long term damage to India's populous.
Again.. take a look at the move "the day after" to understand what nuclear weapons do to survivors.

As for Pakistan's response to Agni.. there is no need.
a 5000km missile is NOT meant for us.. its meant for China. 
India's prithvi arsenal alone was enough for us...and for us our Shaheen series is enough to deal with Indian targets _*regardless*_ of any interceptor systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Oscar said:


> You misunderstood the gist of his post.
> Nuclear weapons.. in such close proximity are lethal even if one or two make it through.
> This is not the US vs USSR where there were over 25-30 min from launch to impact warning.
> In this case its going to be close to less than 5 minutes.
> Even if India takes out 100 out of 110 launched.. those ten are enough to cause sustainable long term damage to India's populous.
> Again.. take a look at the move "the day after" to understand what nuclear weapons do to survivors.
> 
> As for Pakistan's response to Agni.. there is no need.
> a 5000km missile is NOT meant for us.. its meant for China.
> India's prithvi arsenal alone was enough for us...and for us our Shaheen series is enough to deal with Indian targets _*regardless*_ of any interceptor systems.


Sir, if we exchange 10-10 nukes each....it won't kill indians and pakistanis, the nuke cloud will cover the sunlight in nearby countries too, destroying their vegetation too....and nuclear winter is a great chance if we exchange enough to annihilate each other.......*One nuke at border will escalate to full out nuke war*.....and eventually complete chaos in entire world, that's why all foreign powers are always too wary off India-Pakistan situation coz they have over 100 nukes each. The new understanding signed between India-Pak is for the same reason so that thing don't escalate to that level that we put not only our peoples' life at risk but also of the mankind. 

Again, *Just One Nuke and domino effect will obliterate everything*.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

KRAIT said:


> Sir, if we exchange 10-10 nukes each....it won't kill indians and pakistanis, the nuke cloud will cover the sunlight in nearby countries too, destroying their vegetation too....and nuclear winter is a great chance if we exchange enough to annihilate each other.......*One nuke at border will escalate to full out nuke war*.....and eventually complete chaos in entire world, that's why all foreign powers are always too wary off India-Pakistan situation coz they have over 100 nukes each. The new understanding signed between India-Pak is for the same reason so that thing don't escalate to that level that we put not only our peoples' life at risk but also of the mankind.
> 
> Again, *Just One Nuke and domino effect will obliterate everything*.....



Exactly.. so perhaps instead of blaming the bomb.. we should appreciate it for keeping the peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Oscar said:


> Exactly.. so perhaps instead of blaming the bomb.. we should appreciate it for keeping the peace.


Yup...and i appreciated that we signed this understanding to avoid nuke war.....CBM like these will help in our pursuit for peace.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We don't see India as any issue , or something that we can't handle , our doctrine is for other nations that are violating our Air Space and Sovereignty . We target out defence needs against Bigger Fish then India


----------



## haywards

jbond197 said:


> and then what will you do with it? India ke oopar char chakkar lga kar fir India pe giraanay ka iraada hai kya??


----------



## Uncle Lord

What is the point of testing ICBM ? when Pakistan missiles can strike anywhere in india. we don't want to pinch Israel at this time by testing any missile which can reach Israel.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistan shouldnt wait for India to test Agni v to do something for their own country...an option in the poll also says focusing on the economy...if thats an option at all..then why waiting for India's missile test...its the top most priority for Pakistan IMO...seeing the current situation...you must start working on it now.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Donatello said:


> No.....and yes.
> 
> During the summers, the winds blow from India to Pakistan. During winters, the trend is reversed.


Could you explain why last couple of years it has been intensely foggy in Lahore and it was attributed to the excessive use of firewood in Indian Punjab? Are we talking several micro-climates?


----------



## yusufzoi

JD_In said:


> Pak will have its own ICBM once India sucessfully tests its own ICBM...it is just a matter of time when China plays its card again and retest one of its ICBM from Pak land....thereby, Pak will become a country that holds ICBM...history will repeat itself after Nuke tests in last decade!


 
So you still think that Pakistan has no indigenous nuclear weapons and that its all made in China with Pakistan flag on it.

India can test agni v or what ever it desires, we have no issues with that however to say that Pakistan has missiles that already cover India, why need for longer range, well why not as world is bigger then India and south Asia.

Pakistan is not in competition with India, we have our own objectives and interests where India is not part of the picture, Pakistan should keep on improving as Muslims we are never to stop seeking knowledge.

Pakistan possess better technology then its regional rivals but is a humble nation and does not show its cards till no other option Is left. Missiles technology of Pakistan is second to none or they wouldn't be named after the greatest generals and ghazis the world has seen, ghuri was victorious in the sword age and
so is he in the missile age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lepziboy

yusufzoi said:


> So you still think that Pakistan has no indigenous nuclear weapons and that its all made in China with Pakistan flag on it.
> 
> India can test agni v or what ever it desires, we have no issues with that however to say that Pakistan has missiles that already cover India, why need for longer range, well why not as world is bigger then India and south Asia.
> 
> Pakistan is not in competition with India, we have our own objectives and interests where India is not part of the picture, Pakistan should keep on improving as Muslims we are never to stop seeking knowledge.
> 
> *Pakistan possess better technology then its regional rivals but is a humble nation and does not show its cards till no other option Is left*. Missiles technology of Pakistan is second to none or they wouldn't be named after the greatest generals and ghazis the world has seen, ghuri was victorious in the sword age and
> so is he in the missile age.



Proof?dont show me the old media thing.we have made soo much progress in our missiles.so dont say such things without proof


----------



## yusufzoi

lepziboy said:


> Proof?dont show me the old media thing.we have made soo much progress in our missiles.so dont say such things without proof


 
why do i need to give you proof?, if you made progress then good for you, we have nothing to prove but looks like you are eager to prove something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

usama waqas said:


> I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.
> 
> Thankyou



No further range of missile by India would hurt Pakistan as our maximum depth is 800-900KM towards Baluchistan and 550-600 towards KP. India may very well build 6000 or 7000 KM missiles.. what difference are they going to make for us? For us any missile with 1000KM is the maximum threat missile. Anything above that is good for India and irrelevant for Pakistan.


----------



## Ammyy

Pakistan should be worried about Shaurya & Brahmos not for agni series cause we already have 3500 km range operational missiles(Agni3). Brahmos and Shaurya is totally a new experience and mainly for Pakistan.


----------



## yusufzoi

DRDO said:


> Pakistan should be worried about Shaurya & Brahmos not for agni series cause we already have 3500 km range operational missiles(Agni3). Brahmos and Shaurya is totally a new experience and mainly for Pakistan.


 
Why should we be worried about shaurya and brahmos ?. We have gone past the worrying stage, we have our own baburn and raad a befitting response if provoked.

Why do you have to come here and try to compete with us?. we couldnt care any less if India developed better or sent an Indian monkey in to space, we don't really care for Indians.


----------



## I M Sikander

DRDO said:


> Pakistan should be worried about Shaurya & Brahmos not for agni series cause we already have 3500 km range operational missiles(Agni3). Brahmos and Shaurya is totally a new experience and mainly for Pakistan.


Yesyou are right Agni isn't pakistan specific. Brahamos is operational but surayia isn't. Brahamos range is very short just 290 km, it can only target the major cities of punjab near boarder. Major Urban centers and military installations are of sindh ,Balochistan and KP are far away from brahamos range.


----------



## I M Sikander

lepziboy said:


> Proof?................we have made soo much progress in our missiles.



So you are making progress and you think we are sitting idle.
Pakistan has tested wide varities and different technologies when it comes to missile technology during last ten years. Just have at a look:


- Ghauri -I
- Ghauri-II
- Shaheen-I
- Shaheen-II
- Babur
- Raad
- Abdali-I
- NASRx


----------



## Deepak123

graphican said:


> No further range of missile by India would hurt Pakistan as our maximum depth is 800-900KM towards Baluchistan and 550-600 towards KP. India may very well build 6000 or 7000 KM missiles.. what difference are they going to make for us? For us any missile with 1000KM is the maximum threat missile. Anything above that is good for India and irrelevant for Pakistan.



Exactly, because Agni-3, Agni-4 and Agni-5 all are China specific, why Pakistan is worried.   If Pakistan is worried then the only reasons to support it is "Our Arch-rival possesses 5500km long missile, so we should also have one without knowing the fact why would Pakistan need a 5500km range missile to counter India."


----------



## lepziboy

Ranasikander said:


> So you are making progress and you think we are sitting idle.
> Pakistan has tested wide varities and different technologies when it comes to missile technology during last ten years. Just have at a look:
> 
> 
> - Ghauri -I
> - Ghauri-II
> - Shaheen-I
> - Shaheen-II
> - Babur
> - Raad
> - Abdali-I
> - NASRx



when was the last time you tested your shaheen missiles?most of the time you ony test babur.india every year tests its missiles and makes new one faster


----------



## lutfishah

nalandapride said:


> The big question still remains, why Pakistan need 5000km missile in response for India.



I DONT UNDERSTAND WHATS WRONG WITH INDIANS HERE... OK FINE IF YOUR COUNTRY WANTS TO DO A TEST THEN DO IT.. BUT WHY CAN'T PAKISTAN?? THERE ARE NUMBER OF MISSILE TESTS IN THE PIPELINE THAT PAKISTAN WILL DO .. LOL 
THIS WAS THE SAME STORY WHEN INDIA WAS DOING NUCLEAR TEST AND THE WHOLE WORLD JUMPED ON PAKISTAN SHOULD NOT DO IT ... BLAH BLAH BLAH
COME ON GROW UP.. 
OK QUESTION WHY DOES INDIA WANTS TO DO A TEST OF 5000KM?? BECAUSE FOR FUTURE TREATH FROM ANY COUNTRY WHO IS OK NOW BUT BECOME ENEMY LATER OR MAY BE TRYING TO GET TECHNOLOGY TO GOTO MOON OR WHAT EVER.. 
FOR SAME PURPOSE PAKISTAN CAN DO THIS TEST ... ... SO CHILL INDIANS... ITS JUST A MISSILE TEST : )
THE FUNNY PART IS THAT THERE IS ALWAYS SOME THING IN THE PIPELINE FROM THE PAKISTANI SIDE.


----------



## lepziboy

lutfishah said:


> I DONT UNDERSTAND WHATS WRONG WITH INDIANS HERE... OK FINE IF YOUR COUNTRY WANTS TO DO A TEST THEN DO IT.. BUT WHY CAN'T PAKISTAN?? THERE ARE NUMBER OF MISSILE TESTS IN THE PIPELINE THAT PAKISTAN WILL DO .. LOL
> THIS WAS THE SAME STORY WHEN INDIA WAS DOING NUCLEAR TEST AND THE WHOLE WORLD JUMPED ON PAKISTAN SHOULD NOT DO IT ... BLAH BLAH BLAH
> COME ON GROW UP..
> OK QUESTION WHY DOES INDIA WANTS TO DO A TEST OF 5000KM?? BECAUSE FOR FUTURE TREATH FROM ANY COUNTRY WHO IS OK NOW BUT BECOME ENEMY LATER OR MAY BE TRYING TO GET TECHNOLOGY TO GOTO MOON OR WHAT EVER..
> FOR SAME PURPOSE PAKISTAN CAN DO THIS TEST ... ... SO CHILL INDIANS... ITS JUST A MISSILE TEST : )
> THE FUNNY PART IS THAT THERE IS ALWAYS SOME THING IN THE PIPELINE FROM THE PAKISTANI SIDE.



Its not about LATER we already have a threat from 5000k thats why we are making one.if pakistan considers US a threat then they have a reason


----------



## I M Sikander

lepziboy said:


> when was the last time you tested your shaheen missiles?most of the time you ony test babur.india every year tests its missiles and makes new one faster


Dear Shaheen missile are already operational, so no need to test it. However operational tests are conducted regularly during war games annually.
Babur, RAAD, NASR, ghaznavi have been tested many a times, Go and update your self before writing some thing.


----------



## lepziboy

Ranasikander said:


> Dear Shaheen missile are already operational, so no need to test it. However operational tests are conducted regularly during war games annually.
> Babur, RAAD, NASR, ghaznavi have been tested many a times, Go and update your self before writing some thing.


 
I know that Babur, RAAD, NASR and ghaznavi have been tested.what I meant is do you have any recent reports on shaheen missiles?Because I`ve been wondering for a long time where did these missiles go.I only mostly here about Babur, NASR, RAAD


----------



## DARKY

Ranasikander said:


> Yesyou are right Agni isn't pakistan specific. Brahamos is operational but surayia isn't. Brahamos range is very short just 290 km, it can only target the major cities of punjab near boarder. Major Urban centers and military installations are of sindh ,Balochistan and KP are far away from brahamos range.



Brahmos can target 80% of the big cities in Pakistan including Islamabad, Lahore, Multan Sialkot, Karachi, Hyderabad...from Inside the Indian borders... yes since it is available on every platform.. land based, sea based, air based... and the range is not just 290km but much more for later blocks... specifically block III but that've been designed to be based near Chinese borders.


----------



## DARKY

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is very easy---wait for the weather to be down wind from pakistan going into india----then explode multiple weapons within 5 to 50 muiles inside of india---or any distance---that can be managed----.
> 
> My good kid---the radiation and dust clouds travelling down wind---those would be as bad as the actual nuc strike----you can't escape radiation death---. They will have terrible effects----after the first signs of deaths from radiation appears---the whole of the nation would be in a panic and chaos---which would lead to restlessness and anarchy---once the chaos sets in---the population would be moving and acting with a herd mentality----.
> 
> The winds will do the job for us. That is why I can on saying----india can never come ahead in a nuclear conflict---it is a mutual demise----.
> 
> Death from radiation will be from continuous uncontrolled DIARRHEA----can you imagine---the question being asked in the history books after a few centuries---how did so many indians died even though none of the nuc strikes were direct---and no insult meant----yessirs---they died horrible deaths due to diarrhea caused by exposure to radiation----.
> 
> Let us not do this to each other---please.



I thought we had 500km of desert against the Pakistan border....







With population density lower than 50 people per square km...






even on that note monsoon winds and easterlies(winds from the Himalayas) are far stronger in our region... than the western wind which flows for a couple of weeks from Pakistan... in the month of January...

as a matter of fact all of the main Pakistani rivers originate in India... so any radiation fallout is clearly going to contaminate the drinking water of whole Pakistan.. since I doubt there are Nuclear reactors purifying sea water in bulk.. or those expensive treatment plants as in UAE.






In a few months all of Indus would carry contaminated water poisoning crops killing cattle and people... How is Pakistan going to Survive... In such a case.

Also the Radiation effect can trigger Increase in temperature during summer and cause mass melting of Himalayas causing something like this...






Hence the Nuke weapon is the Ultimate suicide pill for Pakistan while the larger India with its resource can survive the blow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

*"while the larger India with its resource can survive the blow. "*

We will Insha Allah keep this point in our mind and then we will strike on "Mother India"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARKY

mughaljee said:


> *"while the larger India with its resource can survive the blow. "*
> 
> We will Insha Allah keep this point in our mind and then we will strike on "Mother India"



Any Strike would be a Disaster for Pakistan Itself as explained... we need to mount dirty nukes from our FBRs on our Rocket Artillery and Bomb Pakistan to Eternity.. and flow the waste from our Rectors in the river Indus along with Chemical and Biological agents... Cluster bombs of White phosphorous on population centers etc... and let me remind you we have about half a dozen FBRs with their Number only Increasing.. with 500-550MW capacity...

So Its better you keep preserving your Nukes If not destroying your Nuclear capability.. SO that any Mad General doe not make you people eat that suicide pill... For Completely destroying India you would need 10000 *thermonuclear* bombs.. But you don't have any.


----------



## IND151

usama waqas said:


> I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.
> 
> Thankyou



well it seems that 5000 KM is maximum Range of Agni 5

so unless India develops Agni 6 and inducts it Pakistan doesn't need to build ICBM

i think currently India is making* secret diplomatic effort *to convince EU and US that Agni 6 is much needed and it is not to threaten any nation other than PRC 

if i am right, India will promise to EU and US not to develop any BM having greater range than Agni 6 ( 6000 to 6500 KM )


----------



## IND151

niaz said:


> Pakistan is a narrow country and even the furthest towns in Baluchistan are less than 1000 KM from Indian border. On this basis any missile with 1500KM range should be able to target all towns in Pakistan. Pakistan would on the other hand need a missile of about 3000 Km to reach Kania Kumari.
> 
> Agni 1 was developed way back in early 1990s and its modified version as Agni 2 has been in Indian arsenal for more than 10 years. *This missile has 1500 KM range. *Any longer range missile has no effect of the strategic balance except in numbers.
> 
> Pakistan has two missiles (Ghauri 2 & Shaheen 2) with more than 2000 Km range. We dont have any ballistic missile with 3000 KM range. Only when Pakistan develops a 3000 KM range missile, it will make a difference to India.



Agni 2 came first and Agni 1 came later

and range of Agni 2 is 2000 to 2500 KM and not 1500 KM 

i think you were referring to Agni TD (1400 KM Range)


----------



## DARKY

IND151 said:


> well it seems that 5000 KM is maximum Range of Agni 5
> 
> so unless India develops Agni 6 and inducts it Pakistan doesn't need to build ICBM
> 
> i think currently India is making* secret diplomatic effort *to convince EU and US that Agni 6 is much needed and it is not to threaten any nation other than PRC
> 
> if i am right, India will promise to EU and US not to develop any BM having greater range than Agni 6 ( 6000 to 6500 KM )



Agni 5 can Hit targets as far as 8000-10000km with less payload... It is similar to DF-31... even Agni III can Hit targets at ranges upto 6000km but It won't be as accurate... Agni 6 would be SLBM version of Agni 5 as said by Avinash Chandar.


----------



## IND151

DARKY said:


> Agni 5 can Hit targets as far as 8000-10000km with less payload... It is similar to DF-31... even Agni III can Hit targets at ranges upto 6000km but It won't be as accurate... Agni 6 would be SLBM version of Agni 5 as said by Avinash Chandar.



no it cant

have a look at the below example



> Reducing payload by 20% won't increase range by 20-25%. This is a serious rumor spread on PDF and other forums.
> 
> Only the last stage will have its range increased in case of reduced payload. The other stages will not be affected much.
> 
> Let assume a 2 stage missile with a weight of 50 tons carrying a 1 ton payload here.
> 
> Its first stage has to lift 51 tons. And its second stage will lift some 5 tons.
> 
> If its payload is reduced by 50%,
> 
> Its first stage will have to lift 50.5 tons, and its second stage will lift some 4.5 tons.
> 
> So you see, that the difference in weight is very less, and can not increase range up to 50%. If that was the case, an empty missile would have twice the range.


----------



## I M Sikander

DARKY said:


> Any Strike would be a Disaster for Pakistan Itself as explained... we need to mount dirty nukes from our FBRs on our Rocket Artillery and Bomb Pakistan to Eternity.. and flow the waste from our Rectors in the river Indus along with Chemical and Biological agents... Cluster bombs of White phosphorous on population centers etc... and let me remind you we have about half a dozen FBRs with their Number only Increasing.. with 500-550MW capacity...
> 
> So Its better you keep preserving your Nukes If not destroying your Nuclear capability.. SO that any Mad General doe not make you people eat that suicide pill... For Completely destroying India you would need 10000 *thermonuclear* bombs.. But you don't have any.



*Thanks a lot for your non sense post in response to a stupid post.*

Grow up dude, Plz Grow up.


----------



## Tshering22

Don't see what reaction they should have for everything we do. Their missiles cover us and our missiles covered them decades ago. This missile is having a much longer range and is not meant for a country that is already covered.


----------



## DARKY

IND151 said:


> no it cant
> 
> have a look at the below example








Please Go through... the 3rd stage of the ICBM merely does course correction works and is responsible for a short flight period... adding maneuverability to the warhead.

India's Strategic Missiles


----------



## Johny D

That there is no point in matching with India as far as defense tech is concerned! Neither we can afford it nor it is required! Better to concentrate on economy and compete with India in that area!


----------



## shree835

usama waqas said:


> I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.
> 
> Thankyou



Please don think this much about reaction already your country is having economic infection.


----------



## Jungibaaz

DARKY said:


> Hence the Nuke weapon is the Ultimate suicide pill for Pakistan while the larger India with its resource can survive the blow.



Yes and that way Pakistan would cease to exist and folks across the border will live happily in their land that has been wasted, knowing that they defeated their enemy. 

I don't know why you'd even post this. After a nuclear fallout in the subcontinent, we'd cease to exist as nations, only decimated lands with some minor pockets of actual civilization. 

I'll end by quoting Mastan Khan... I think he sums it up quite nicely...



MastanKhan said:


> Let us not do this to each other---please.




---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




DARKY said:


> Any Strike would be a Disaster for Pakistan Itself as explained... we need to mount dirty nukes from our FBRs on our Rocket Artillery and Bomb Pakistan to Eternity.. and flow the waste from our Rectors in the river Indus along with Chemical and Biological agents... Cluster bombs of White phosphorous on population centers etc... and let me remind you we have about half a dozen FBRs with their Number only Increasing.. with 500-550MW capacity...
> 
> So Its better you keep preserving your Nukes If not destroying your Nuclear capability.. SO that any Mad General doe not make you people eat that suicide pill... For Completely destroying India you would need 10000 *thermonuclear* bombs.. But you don't have any.



Would you risk the lives of millions for destruction of your enemy?

Posts like this that I genuinely find disturbing! I pray that it never even comes to this.
No point debating about it and no need to even go that far!


----------



## nafsiati

Why Indians try to compare their missiles with Pakistan? jealous people!!! what do Pakistan have to do with agni V? dont underestimate your enemy indians! PLZ indians growup growup growup....!
the person who started this thread was a troll! hahaaha


----------



## shuntmaster

Icewolf said:


> We're making Taipur. It's an ICBM.



Tipu+Taimur = Taipur????


----------



## shuntmaster

Pakistan still doesn't have a reply to Agni-III, Which has a range of 3,500-5,000Kms. The Agni-III is already inducted in 2011.


----------



## alok mishra

why pakistan should react on agni-5. as i know china gave you enough missiles that can target any city of india. are you thinking to target china by 5000 km missile ? BTW india is also building anti-Ballistic missile to protect our city. So why you are wasting your foreign currency.


----------



## shuntmaster

alok mishra said:


> why pakistan should react on agni-5. as i know china gave you enough missiles that can target any city of india. are you thinking to target china by 5000 km missile ? BTW india is also building anti-Ballistic missile to protect our city. So why you are wasting your foreign currency.


Thats right. China gave Pakistan the missile technology with the intention to encircle and contain India in South Asia region. The Shaheen-1 (M11 with 300Kms. range) and Shaheen-2 (Modified M18 with 2000Kms. range) is specifically given to target all major Indian cities, but cannot threaten any of the major chinese cities. I don't think China will give Pakistan any further missile technology which can enable Pakistan to target any major Chinese city. Missiles with ranges of 3000Kms and above can target major Chinese cities in China's Western and central regions from Pakistan, which will not be acceptable to China.
India's BDM's under advanced stage of development are specifically designed to take down the missiles with the re-entry trajectory of M11 and M18 missiles. Once the AAD and PAD are inducted by India, it will effectively nullify China's strategy in South-Asia of using Pakistan as its proxy against India.


----------



## Tshering22

Icewolf said:


> We're making Taipur. It's an ICBM.



Taipur? I think you meant Timur? And whom would it target? So much for ICBM. You'd be in big trouble if your missiles can target Western Europe and US at all.


----------



## I M Sikander

shuntmaster said:


> Pakistan still doesn't have a reply to Agni-III, Which has a range of 3,500-5,000Kms. The Agni-III is already inducted in 2011.


No dude, AGNI-II not yet operational.


----------



## I M Sikander

shuntmaster said:


> Thats right. China gave Pakistan the missile technology with the intention to encircle and contain India in South Asia region. The Shaheen-1 (M11 with 300Kms. range) and Shaheen-2 (Modified M18 with 2000Kms. range) is specifically given to target all major Indian cities, but cannot threaten any of the major chinese cities. I don't think China will give Pakistan any further missile technology which can enable Pakistan to target any major Chinese city. Missiles with ranges of 3000Kms and above can target major Chinese cities in China's Western and central regions from Pakistan, which will not be acceptable to China.
> India's BDM's under advanced stage of development are specifically designed to take down the missiles with the re-entry trajectory of M11 and M18 missiles. Once the AAD and PAD are inducted by India, it will effectively nullify China's strategy in South-Asia of using Pakistan as its proxy against India.



Vow, Typical indian response full of conspiracy theories with out even knowing the basics.
You dont even know the target range of Shaheen I/II. Dude, atleast first do some home work before posting your philosophy online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

DARKY said:


> Please Go through... the 3rd stage of the ICBM merely does course correction works and is responsible for a short flight period... adding maneuverability to the warhead.
> 
> India's Strategic Missiles



interesting article


----------



## killerx

paksitan ha misslies taht can already cover indai but indai need ICBM to reach all parts of chian and pkaistan now need ICBM not for indai but to support muslim country in case for war with israel and if israel used on any muslim country we can fir back on them


----------



## ridoking

Pakistani Should also DEPLOY an ICBM

ALLAH THE GREATEST


----------



## Slayer786

loveicon said:


> Why we have to worry about thing which will overshoot and probably will fall in Afghanistan or Iran



Most likely it will fall down just after launch as it usually does with Indian missiles. LOL.


----------



## Icewolf

PunjabiSidhu said:


> we are talking about Indian missiles which have not failed a test in years not about the Pakistani nation


 
Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Indian missile test 'was failure'

I think your missiles are related to your flying coffins lol


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dnt we already have a 3500KM range missile... so whats the big deal? we already cover entire india...


----------



## punjabimunda

Icewolf said:


> Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Indian missile test 'was failure'
> 
> I think your missiles are related to your flying coffins lol



why would pakistani missiles fail, they r already tested by other countries before giving them to u guys.



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dnt we already have a 3500KM range missile... so whats the big deal? we already cover entire india...



no u dont, u have been developing that missile for 10 yrs since 2002, till now no testing.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

punjabimunda said:


> why would pakistani missiles fail, they r already tested by other countries before giving them to u guys.



Dnt put so much pressure on ur brain... 





> no u dont, u have been developing that missile for 10 yrs since 2002, till now no testing.


Ghauri-3 IRBM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

punjabimunda said:


> why would pakistani missiles fail, they r already tested by other countries before giving them to u guys.
> 
> 
> 
> no u dont, u have been developing that missile for 10 yrs since 2002, till now no testing.




Yes they do, make it 4500km range real thing look for facts and do not answer based on emotion alone, please.

Shaheen III 


india admitting that they are no where near to pakistan missile technology
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj8kULBHwyM&feature=related


----------



## Icewolf

India's major cities and most of it is covered in our range, rest can go to China or Bangladesh since Bangladesh wants rest of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punjabimunda

pakistan needs a true icbm from china though.



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dnt put so much pressure on ur brain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghauri-3 IRBM...



when was ghauri 3 tested broo.



The SC said:


> Yes they do, make it 4500km range real thing look for facts and do not answer based on emotion alone, please.



loll ur missiles are max 2200, while agi 3 can go over 7000km depending on warhead. pakistan getting owned


----------



## Icewolf

punjabimunda said:


> pakistan needs a true icbm from china though.
> 
> 
> 
> when was ghauri 3 tested broo.
> 
> 
> 
> loll ur missiles are max 2200, while agi 3 can go over 7000km depending on warhead. pakistan getting owned


 
Taimur is ICBM with 7,000 km range. 

List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punjabimunda

Icewolf said:


> India's major cities and most of it is covered in our range, rest can go to China or Bangladesh since Bangladesh wants rest of Bengal.



range doest matter agni 5 has more warhead capacity. more destrution will happen on ur country.



Icewolf said:


> Taimur is ICBM with 7,000 km range.
> 
> List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 when was it tested?


----------



## Icewolf

PunjabiMunda, we do not need ICBM to counter India we already have Shaheen II and that covers whole India.

But we are also making Taimur ICBM if you have questions about ICBM's of Pakistan.

PunjabiMunda, like I said, your missile will crash once it takes off. It's actually more destruction in your country. Alot of Muslim heroes fought with their wits instead of force.

You do not need mcuh force, all you need is wits to know India's missile will crash and you've already won the game.


----------



## punjabimunda

Icewolf said:


> PunjabiMunda, we do not need ICBM to counter India we already have Shaheen II and that covers whole India.
> 
> But we are also making Taimur ICBM if you have questions about ICBM's of Pakistan.




yup agreed finally someone says the right thing. dude icewolf ur funny, i dont understand ur posts sometime. when ur icbm is ready then he has the right to bully is until then 



Icewolf said:


> PunjabiMunda, like I said, your missile will crash once it takes off. It's actually more destruction in your country. Alot of Muslim heroes fought with their wits instead of force.
> 
> You do not need mcuh force, all you need is wits to know India's missile will crash and you've already won the game.



just one week left lets see what happens


----------



## Icewolf

I don't understand you. All I'm saying is we don't need big weapon to counter India when normal weapon can do the same job and destruction.



punjabimunda said:


> just one week left lets see what happens


 
One week for what?


----------



## punjabimunda

Icewolf said:


> I don't understand you. All I'm saying is we don't need big weapon to counter India when normal weapon can do the same job and destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> One week for what?



one week for test dude


----------



## Icewolf

punjabimunda said:


> one week for test dude


 
Oh...,.........


----------



## Icewolf

Look at this India can't even shield against missiles

India's missile interceptor test fails | The Jakarta Post


----------



## The SC

Here is an old article about Pakistan ICBMs


By Arthur Volbert

The most serious post-9/11 blunder was made immediately following the attack. It was solely the blunder of the Bush Administration. Jewish groups and Israel were in no way involved. But this blunder affects Jewish groups and Israel tremendously.

What was the Bush Administration thinking when it threatened to bomb Pakistan back to the Stone Age if it did not start killing its Taliban allies? Pakistan is a nuclear power, and is developing into a full-fledged nuclear power. Pervez Musharraf made a tactical decision when Richard Armitage threatened to bomb Pakistan if it did not support us. Whether or not Armitage used the words &#8220;back to the Stone Age&#8221;, it is clear he conveyed that meaning when translated into Urdu. Back in 2001 Pakistan did not have enough bombs or sufficient missile delivery systems to challenge the United States. So Musharraf made the logical decision to support us immediately and enthusiastically while building up his nuclear deterrent as quickly as possible. His tactical alliance with us enabled him to build this deterrent with virtually no interference from America.

When the United States invaded Iraq with the explanation that Iraq was developing weapons of mass destruction, and later this was found to be false, there was a question in America whether this was a result of faulty intelligence or outright lying. In Pakistan there can be no question that this was an outright lie. If it were faulty intelligence the Bush Administration would be deeply repentant. Instead the Bush Administration gave the world a new justification, or rather several new justifications, for this war. Do you think the Islamic military dictatorship of Pakistan truly can tolerate a war that seeks to impose a Western-oriented democracy on Iraq?

Pakistan had to assume that the United States could in the future lie about Pakistan and then bomb it back to the Stone Age. It therefore needed to target American cities with its nuclear weapons in order to be safe from attack. The invasion of Iraq turned Russia and China against us. Russia and China are therefore happy to sell missiles to Pakistan or to help Pakistan to develop its own ICBM&#8217;s. Three years later, Pakistan likely has a number of nuclear weapons mounted on ICBM&#8217;s targeting American cities on the East and West coasts. Pakistan is indeed again aiding its Taliban allies while harboring and protecting Osama bin Laden and Sheikh Omar. *
Musharraf is a general who seized power in a military coup. He presents an avuncular image on television but this is just a pose. Musharraf is one of the most talented individuals among the 150 million people of Pakistan and is quite capable of sustaining such a pose. The true Musharraf is a Muslim who, like other fundamentalist Muslims, believes he would be rewarded in heaven if he dies for Islam.

Musharraf&#8217;s book is a political statement not a confession of the soul. It should be clear to anyone who is neither hopelessly naïve nor incredibly stupid that nuclear scientist Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan was working under the authority of the Pakistani government when Pakistan, North Korea, Iran and Libya were cooperating on developing nuclear weapons. Libya was later dropped from the project as a result of either political unreliability or technical incompetence. Libya was dropped at considerable risk to the project. The real reason Libya was dropped may be that there is a mutual defense pact between these co-operating nations, and Libya was not considered worthy to receive this level of defense.

If America or Israel attacks Iran&#8217;s nuclear sites, Pakistan may respond by bombing Israel and American cities. Iran too may have bombs given to them by Russia or China from the stockpiles that lay around the former Soviet Union, or they may have acquired these bombs from rogue Soviet KGB agents during the 1990&#8217;s. Iran already has announced it has missiles capable of carrying such bombs which have the range to attack Israel and our troops in Iraq.

Russia and China are Capitalist-Leninist states with a free-market economy and an authoritarian government. They oppose the spread of democracy. We are in an East-West conflict over territory, not a war between the forces of order and the forces of disorder, as the Israel-centric columnist Thomas L. Friedman proposes.

Vladimir Putin, who rose up through the KGB, desires to re-acquire many of the lands of the former Soviet Union &#8211; such as Ukraine and Georgia. China views Taiwan, which was formed about the same time as Israel, as a symbol of colonialism and considers the re-acquisition of Taiwan fundamental to its national identity. Russia and China may use the opportunity of a Pakistani nuclear bombing of America and an Iranian bombing of Israel and our troops in Iraq to make their own territorial acquisitions. An attack on Iran can escalate unpredictably.

Mr. Musharaf will now slowly begin to show open support of the Taliban. With nuclear Pakistan as a safe haven, the Taliban will slowly wear down the American and NATO forces arrayed against it. There is no way we can prevent the Taliban from re-taking Afghanistan, nor is it a vital interest of America to prevent this success. Our only interest is to prevent the Taliban from again allowing terrorist bases to operate on their territory. Pakistan is likely to be willing to agree to this if we negotiate rather than continue to fight.

There now should not be any question that Israel-centric Jewish organizations are promoting a war with Iran. In a full-page advertisement in the New York Times on Wednesday, September 20, the American Jewish Committee stated &#8220;Can anyone within the range of Iran&#8217;s missiles feel safe? Suppose Iran gives nuclear devices to terrorists. Could anyone anywhere feel safe?&#8221; These arguments are obviously laying the groundwork for an American attack.

Iran directly threatens only Israel, not America, unless it is attacked first. Pakistan, an impoverished Sunni state, is far more likely to make a deal with Al-Qaeda terrorists than wealthy Shiite Iran. North Korea is more likely than either to make a deal with anyone with money. And Russia and China could slip weapons to terrorists for tactical reasons.

So it should be clear that the American Jewish Committee is supporting the desires of Israel, not the needs of America. We Americanized Jews cannot be silent on this issue when America&#8217;s survival may truly be at stake. We must confront these Israel-centric Jews and convince them to put the interests of America ahead of the interests of Israel. My wife&#8217;s father fought against Italy in World War II. We Jews fortunately do not have to go that far. But we must be just as patriotic in wartime.

This is a world where the East is arrayed against the West because the West insists on taking lands that the East believes are theirs.

Muslims insist that we stay on our part of the world. They've kicked out everyone who has ever tried to conquer Afghanistan, and consider Israel to be part of their world as well. The Muslims just want their part of the world, not our part of the world. They really have no ambitions to re-conquer Spain, except for their Timothy McVeighs.

Israel-centric Jewish groups are betraying American interests. We are at war with Islam because we have intruded into their sphere of influence. Islam will keep fighting to kick us out. Israel still has a small chance of survival if it quickly accepts Saudi Arabia's peace plan and withdraws to pre-1967 boundaries with justice provided to the Palestinian refugees. The West must admit that the creation of Israel was a mistake. But it was the West that made this mistake, not the Holocaust refugees who went where they were put. America is now paying a high price for refusing to accept Jewish refugees from Germany and the rest of Europe in the 1930&#8217;s and 1940&#8217;s.

The Saudi offer will likely remain on the table for only a very short while. After that, Jewish Israelis will either have to depart their country or face a nuclear war. Israel, which is only 8000 square miles, can easily be destroyed by 10-20 nuclear bombs, the number the Iranians may have. The Pakistanis likely have more. The only question is how much of the rest of the world will be destroyed along with Israel, which may choose to fight. Remember that Pakistan is a Sunni fundamentalist Muslim nation. Our threat to bomb Pakistan has turned Israel into Pakistan's enemy. Pakistan knows that Israel is at the center of our policy in the Middle East. You cannot use arguments that work domestically, because of political pressure, to convince foreign governments to deny reality.*


----------



## Icewolf

The SC said:


> Pakistan is the REAL Nuclear Threat


 
Go Zionist Go

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## punjabimunda

Icewolf said:


> Look at this India can't even shield against missiles
> 
> India's missile interceptor test fails | The Jakarta Post




yup 1 out of 7 tests failed. does that make it useless?? ur missiles will soon be useless against us. sorry to say.


----------



## Icewolf

punjabimunda said:


> yup 1 out of 7 tests failed. does that make it useless?? ur missiles will soon be useless against us. sorry to say.


 
All the more reason to attack India. Now with your interceptor missile test failing we can attack you anytime. Plus it gives a more success rate in hitting India.


----------



## punjabimunda

pakistanis now got no answer to indians in missiles. they can just find happiness in tests that failed in 2006 or 2007. 



Icewolf said:


> All the more reason to attack India. Now with your interceptor missile test failing we can attack you anytime. Plus it gives a more success rate in hitting India.



best of luck Mr wolf.


----------



## Icewolf

punjabimunda said:


> pakistanis now got no answer to indians in missiles. they can just find happiness in tests that failed in 2006 or 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> best of luck Mr wolf.


 
List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Compare them with yours if you want.


----------



## AVinayKumar

I dont think there needs to be a response since Agni V is China specific. Pakistan is already covered by shorter range missiles of India..



Icewolf said:


> List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Compare them with yours if you want.



You do that 
Integrated Guided Missile Development Program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also check how many of India's missiles are accused to be copies of Chinese or Korean missiles, unlike the missiles of another country


----------



## Icewolf

AVinayKumar said:


> I dont think there needs to be a response since Agni V is China specific. Pakistan is already covered by shorter range missiles of India..
> 
> 
> 
> You do that
> Integrated Guided Missile Development Program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also check how many of India's missiles are accused to be copies of Chinese or Korean missiles, unlike the missiles of another country


 
Well, I guess Chinese and Korean missiles don't crash compared to European and Russian ones. 

India is also covered by our shorter range missiles like Shaheen II. The Taimur, Tipu, and Shaheen III is reserved for the big boys.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Icewolf said:


> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Indian missile test 'was failure'
> 
> I think your missiles are related to your flying coffins lol



you indulge because of missile tests that failed 6 years ago? like i said no Indian missile has failed a test in years and unlike you you guys we actually design and test our technology to prove it now of course we learned from our failures and perfected them which is why no missile test has failed i would ask you to think logically but then of course whats the point because your a troll



Icewolf said:


> Well, I guess Chinese and Korean missiles don't crash compared to European and Russian ones.
> 
> India is also covered by our shorter range missiles like Shaheen II. The Taimur, Tipu, and Shaheen III is reserved for the big boys.



i ask you to prove your frivolous claim what Indian missile is a copy of a Russian or European missile? please do tell and Shaheen 3 does not exist nor does any of those other missiles except Shaheen 2 just because your ignorance is becoming obvious does not mean you should make up stuff


----------



## punjabimunda

Icewolf said:


> Well, I guess Chinese and Korean missiles don't crash compared to European and Russian ones.
> 
> India is also covered by our shorter range missiles like Shaheen II. The Taimur, Tipu, and Shaheen III is reserved for the big boys.



bhai tiamur, tipu and shaheen 3 and ghauri 3 bani kab aur test kab hui?? 



PunjabiSidhu said:


> you indulge because of missile tests that failed 6 years ago? like i said no Indian missile has failed a test in years and unlike you you guys we actually design and test our technology to prove it now of course we learned from our failures and perfected them which is why no missile test has failed i would ask you to think logically but then of course whats the point because your a troll
> 
> 
> 
> i ask you to prove your frivolous claim what Indian missile is a copy of a Russian or European missile? please do tell



dude what do u think his level of thining is lower than u expect. he will come up with some random reasons to prove it with no critical thinking.


----------



## Icewolf

PunjabiSidhu said:


> you indulge because of missile tests that failed 6 years ago? like i said no Indian missile has failed a test in years and unlike you you guys we actually design and test our technology to prove it now of course we learned from our failures and perfected them which is why no missile test has failed i would ask you to think logically but then of course whats the point because your a troll


 
Indian ballistic missile test fails | World | RIA Novosti

India's Agni-II Plus Ballistic Missile Fails Test - Must Watch.wmv

Shaheen III, Tipu, and Taimur do exist and are being worked on as we speak. List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Icewolf said:


> Indian ballistic missile test fails | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> India's Agni-II Plus Ballistic Missile Fails Test - Must Watch.wmv
> 
> Shaheen III, Tipu, and Taimur do exist and are being worked on as we speak. List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



again more test failure articles from several years ago try finding something in 2011 then talk btw Agni 2 prime is Agni 4 which was test fired successfully this year 

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-IV test-flight a

like i said we learn from our failures which is why A4 tested successfully and get me a credible source that states Pakistan is developing a ICBM let alone any missile with a range more than 3,000km


----------



## Icewolf

PunjabiSidhu said:


> again more test failure articles from several years ago try finding something in 2011 then talk btw Agni 2 prime is Agni 4 which was test fired successfully this year
> 
> The Hindu : News / National : Agni-IV test-flight a
> 
> like i said we learn from our failures which is why A4 tested successfully and get me a credible source that states Pakistan is developing a ICBM let alone any missile with a range more than 3,000km


 
Dude you said in your original post that we haven't failed our missile tests in years now when i bring up articles that are as old as 2010 (Just 2 years) you are complaining.

As I said, one successful missile test doesn't outweigh the other failed missile tests you have had.

You can go to the sources at the bottom of that Wikipedia article, no one is stopping you.

Btw, did you see the video of Agni II failing? Now that was hilarious.


----------



## Icewolf

punjabimunda said:


> bhai tiamur, tipu and shaheen 3 and ghauri 3 bani kab aur test kab hui??
> 
> 
> 
> dude what do u think his level of thining is lower than u expect. he will come up with some random reasons to prove it with no critical thinking.


 
Oh the irony!


----------



## Shinigami

Icewolf said:


> Btw, did you see the video of Agni II failing? Now that was hilarious.



did u mean that black and white one from fox news? that was done by ur countryman. its actually a german v2 rocket.

besides, i wouldnt be too happy if i were you, pakistani missiles are actually bought from N korea

http://fpc.state.gov/documents/organization/30781.pdf

The Missiles of August--Part II - Technology Review


----------



## DMLA

pakistan lacks the resources, be it technological or monetary, to design, integrate, test, validate and deploy ICBM's. I am quite certain that I am not going to see a pakistani ICBM in my lifetime. And frankly I don't see any need for pakistan to have ICBM's. They should look into countermeasures to defeat Indian BMD systems which are becoming quite potent with the first phase close to deployment.


----------



## The SC

Icewolf said:


> Go Zionist Go




The writer of the Article is Jewish American and that is his problem.
I did not like the title either but I posted the article in response to some Indian guys stating that Pakistan was far behind in ICBM design or couldn't make one!


----------



## The SC

punjabimunda said:


> pakistan needs a true icbm from china though.
> 
> 
> 
> when was ghauri 3 tested broo.
> 
> 
> 
> loll ur missiles are max 2200, while agi 3 can go over 7000km depending on warhead. pakistan getting owned




If that make you feel happy it is Ok, but Pakistan is happier with the real thing in its possession.


----------



## Kompromat

We need not act like N.Korea , we should keep silent and work on own economy. Agni V when becomes operational won't be a threat to Pakistan ONLY. The countries on the target list WILL respond , we don't need to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

Aeronaut said:


> We need not act like N.Korea , we should keep silent and work on own economy. Agni V when becomes operational won't be a threat to Pakistan ONLY. The countries on the target list WILL respond , we don't need to.


 
But Pakistan needs a lauch pad to lauch Satalights into space - if Iran can do it why is Pakistan is soo laid back on the issue ? Thats what gets to me about her >




punjabimunda said:


> loll ur missiles are max 2200, while agi 3 can go over 7000km depending on warhead. pakistan getting owned




What ? ........... India makes a 7000Km and Pakistan getting owed yet you put please don;t Ban me in your signature ? I'm trying to work how is Pakistan is owed unless it is 7000km away . Seriously has there been something in your life that you caused you servere brain damage as a child ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Not much space activity is happening in Pakistan right now , there WAS a time when we were in the 3rd in Asia in space tech after Russia and China but not anymore.

Pakistan has been out of its comfort zone for a long time now , economy is stretched , we DO NEED an SLV but we must not turn it into a political message.

I say , let India launch Agni V and let China deal with it ! - We cant match India bullet for bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Aeronaut said:


> Not much space activity is happening in Pakistan right now , *there WAS a time* when we were in the 3rd in Asia in space tech after Russia and China but not anymore.
> 
> Pakistan has been out of its comfort zone for a long time now , economy is stretched , we DO NEED an SLV but we must not turn it into a political message.
> 
> I say , let India launch Agni V and let China deal with it ! - We cant match India bullet for bullet.


 
When was that?


----------



## Hyde

acetophenol said:


> When was that?



in 1960s.........


----------



## Shinigami

Zakii said:


> in 1960s.........


an article or link perhaps?


----------



## punjabimunda

Shinigami said:


> an article or link perhaps?



lol they launched a sounding rocket in 1960. which makes them think they were the 3rd in asia. let them be happy. now even sk, nk, iran, turkey have left them in dust.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

punjabimunda said:


> lol they launched a sounding rocket in 1960. which makes them think they were the 3rd in asia. let them be happy. now even sk, nk, iran, turkey have left them in dust.



Baat aisay kar raha hai jaisa india nahin america hai........ abbay akhien khoul... india is piss poor... tata,bata waghera saray bhukay nangay india kou represent nahin kartay... india is still more poor than africa aur tu baat ais tarah kar raha hai jaisay har india k pass 3 crore ki car hoti hai ... zameen pey aja aur apni aukat dekh.... unlike ur india.. people dnt die of starvation or get eaten by animals while sleepin on footpath in my country... aik aur baat.. muna kissi aisay banday say pouch jis nay tera india and Pakistan both dekhien hoon... sharam say mar jai ga... samjha... chal ja ab dudu(milk) pee aur soo ja.


----------



## punjabimunda

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Baat aisay kar raha hai jaisa india nahin america hai........ abbay akhien khoul... india is piss poor... tata,bata waghera saray bhukay nangay india kou represent nahin kartay... india is still more poor than africa aur tu baat ais tarah kar raha hai jaisay har india k pass 3 crore ki car hoti hai ... zameen pey aja aur apni aukat dekh.... unlike ur india.. people dnt die of starvation or get eaten by animals while sleepin on footpath in my country... aik aur baat.. muna kissi aisay banday say pouch jis nay tera india and Pakistan both dekhien hoon... sharam say mar jai ga... samjha... chal ja ab dudu(milk) pee aur soo ja.



haha man height of jelousy. u just blew up dude. i have seen both india and pak in 1999. that time they were samiliar. today its different. india has come a long way in all fields but pak is still there. infact now ur ppl are coming to india tp make their life better because they couldnt get even basic facilities of life in pakistan. making rockets is not as simple as copying missiles from china.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

punjabimunda said:


> haha *man height of jelousy*. u just blew up dude. i have seen both india and pak in 1999. that time they were samiliar. today its different. india has come a long way in all fields but pak is still there. infact now ur ppl are coming to india tp make their life better because they couldnt get even basic facilities of life in pakistan. making rockets is not as simple as copying missiles from china.


 
Lol...smoke is coming from ur back and its pretty visible... as for me.. im just showing u the mirror kid.. in 99 Pak-india were similiar?  tht time our GDP was much more than india.. kya smoke kar raha hai? india has come a long way in what? making 100 million more poor last year or choosing 50 cents as average salary ?


> In India there is a vaguness of what constitutes poverty. I*ndia ranks second in the world in malnutrition, with 2.1 million children dying every year. Some of Indias poor live in makeshift homes on train station platforms, an example of the 78 million Indians who lack proper housing facilities. Still, according to the Indian Planning Commissions criteria on what classifies as a poor person, many of these individuals may not be poor enough to be considered as living below poverty line.*
> 
> *Poverty is a widespread and well-acknowledged problem in India. To know how poor India is you need simply to look at the people and the places around and you will have good grasp of the situation. However, when it comes to the government accounts, the abjectness of the poverty situation seems to be grossly underestimated, even ignored in many circumstance*s.
> 
> Reacting to a petition by Peoples Union of Civil Liberties, the Supreme Court of India recently asked the Planning Commission to fix the problem. "You (India) are a powerful economy, the court said. Yet, starvation deaths are taking place in many parts of the country. What a stark contradiction in our approach. How can there be two Indias?" The court also challenged the Commissions approach to estimating poverty level among the masses. As the Economic Times reported, The Supreme Court slammed the Planning Commission, asking its Deputy Chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia to explain how the percentage of people living below poverty line fixed at 36 percent and how has their purchasing power remained unchanged since 1991.
> 
> Responding to the apex courts queries, the Planning Commission disclosed its criteria for determining a poor person. According to the Commission, an urban Indian spending more than Rs 578 a month ($13)  roughly Rs 20 (less than 50 cents) a day  would exceed its limit for the poverty line. The figures are even lower for rural India. If a villager spends more than 15 rupees a day on the entire gamut of basic needs including food, clothing, and shelter, the villager is not deemed poor enough and will not be entitled to receive benefits.
> 
> Based on these consumption levels, the commission has declared that only 41.8 percent of the rural population is poor and a mere 25.7 percent of the urban Indians need food, shelter and social benefits from the government. By these measures, most of the country's beggars will find it difficult to make the poverty list.
> 
> The Planning Commission's criteria shows their lack of concern for people but also shows their unawareness about the cost of living in the country. How can a person afford a nutrition content of 2400 calories, on just about about 35 cents?
> 
> This criterion grossly underestimates or rather ignores other expenses like housing, clothing, and medication. Where in Urban India one can find housing for less than Rs 600 ($14) given the rent of an average rent can range from $4,000 to $12,000 a month? The Planning Commission fails to account for the very basic amenities of life for the poor. This is highly disappointing, as the criteria for deciding BPL fail to capture the cost of bare minimum amenities for survival.
> 
> If we push the criterion up to the international standard spending of $1.25 (PPP adjusted) a day, the Planning Commission estimates about 45% of the Indian population is extremely poor. If the daily income per head is $2 ,then the family is described as poor and about 80 percent of Indian population is poor by this standard. The United States, for instance, has hardly anyone living below this spending level of a dollar or two per day. The USA follows its own national poverty line, an income over $26,000 a year for a family of 5, which is well above the international line of $1.25 a day.
> 
> If the level of poverty cant be reduced, then it would be a better practice to lower the criteria to a more measureably correct figure.




http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...PVCLy1CKkcrOf_tnA&sig2=dHaWjNwqGPwax2Y-oAqzBA

 indians make me laugh.


----------



## punjabimunda

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Lol...smoke is coming from ur back and its pretty visible... as for me.. im just showing u the mirror kid.. in 99 Pak-india were similiar? * tht time our GDP was much more than india*.. kya smoke kar raha hai? india has come a long way in what? making 100 million more poor last year or choosing 50 cents as average salary ?
> 
> 
> 
> indians make me laugh.



u mena pakistan's gdp was bigger than india in 1999? 
if india is a poor land why do 11000 pakistanis come to inda to get even basic treatment?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

punjabimunda said:


> u mena pakistan's gdp was bigger than india in 1999?
> if india is a poor land why do 11000 pakistanis come to inda to get even basic treatment?


 
We have had a booming economy till 2008... as for the idiotic "treatment" point u always raise....... ever heard of "medical tourism" even americans n europeans go to countries for "cheap treatment" and "organ transplant" aka organ market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

this would be my reaction


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

punjabimunda said:


> yes but india is land of dirt and poor and diseases and malnutrition. y u guys coming here? and ur talking abt "cheap treatment", i can completely understand america and europe, but how can pakistan be more expensive than india. it is impossible. for pakistan reason is not expensive but ineffecient and poor medical facilities and* pathetically trained doctors*. ppl in pakistan now dont even think abt getting transplants from ther but simply come to* land of kafirs *and get treated.



Dnt cry now kid... as for pathetically trained doctors let me tell you tht Pakistan is the 4th largest source of docs in north america..... we have excellent facilities here... but organ transplants cost alot of money here unlike india... if you dnt wanna understand its ur own choice kiddo... *google it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punjabimunda

cant wait for 14 days for agni 5 going up the sky


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Sir, a small difference. Medical tourism is due to high cost of the same treatment in the tourist country. In case of Pakistan and Afghanistan, *folks travel to India for treatment because there is no treatment available *for some ailments in Pakistan. Lets not mix the 2 things up



Lol afghanistan i can understand but no facility in Pakistan seriously? most afghans like 99.9% come to Pakistan for health issues... anyways prove me wrong..


----------



## punjabimunda

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dnt cry now kid... as for pathetically trained doctors let me tell you tht Pakistan is the 4th largest source of docs in north america..... we have excellent facilities here... but organ transplants cost alot of money here unlike india... if you dnt wanna understand its ur own choice kiddo... *google it.*



so if a country cant provide a simple facility to its citizens, how do u call india a poor disease ridden country? we will build missiles and more and more of them and keep increasing the range and pakistan has no reaction except calling us poor and disease ridden. given the change half our country to run to india to get jobs, treatment and education. thanks to allah we separated.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Sir, a small difference. Medical tourism is due to high cost of the same treatment in the tourist country. In case of Pakistan and Afghanistan, *folks travel to India for treatment because there is no treatment available *for some ailments in Pakistan. Lets not mix the 2 things up



Lol afghanistan i can understand but no facility in Pakistan seriously? most afghans like 99.9% come to Pakistan for health issues... anyways prove me wrong..



punjabimunda said:


> so if a country cant provide a simple facility to its citizens, how do u call india a poor disease ridden country? we will build missiles and more and more of them and keep increasing the range and pakistan has no reaction except calling us poor and disease ridden. given the* change half our country to run to india to get jobs, treatment and education*. thanks to allah we separated.



Jobs?education?treatment? r ya high on afghan hash? quiet tht crap man.. its bad for ur health.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Lol afghanistan i can understand but no facility in Pakistan seriously? most afghans like 99.9% come to Pakistan for health issues... anyways prove me wrong..



I am not saying that Pakistan has no medical facilities. Just saying that it has no facilities *for some specialized treatments*. I think Liver transplant is one of those 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...ient-goes-through-liver-transplant-delhi.html

Indian doctors help Pakistani patients - Los Angeles Times


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> I am not saying that Pakistan has no medical facilities. Just saying that it has no facilities *for some specialized treatments*. I think Liver transplant is one of those
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...ient-goes-through-liver-transplant-delhi.html
> 
> Indian doctors help Pakistani patients - Los Angeles Times



Dude liver transplant is expensive in good hospitals in Pakistan while its a lil less expensive in india..


----------



## punjabimunda

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Jobs?education?treatment? r ya high on afghan hash? quiet tht crap man.. its bad for ur health.



loll u medical universities are like our high schools, small and tiny. their ranking makes me laugh 

ur engineering uni(if u have any good ones) produce barely few thousand engineers in 1 year. india produces 400000 in one year. agreed not all of them are world class. but being world class is not mandatory for a low level engineering job.

jobs: i am a student in canada and doing my coop in AMD. a few days back i received a email from ceo. saying that all indians in the company who want to move back to country now can as we r shifting r&d centre there and and the design of nxt motherboards will happen in india instead of california.

y u guys live in denial???



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dude liver transplant is expensive in good hospitals in Pakistan while its a lil less expensive in india..



not liver dude. its everything liver kidney heart, lungs andd cancer. they come to india for everything. go check ytb videos.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

punjabimunda said:


> loll u medical universities are like our high schools, small and tiny. their ranking makes me laugh
> *
> ur engineering uni(if u have any good ones) produce barely few thousand engineers in 1 year. india produces 400000 in one year.* agreed not all of them are world class. but being world class is not mandatory for a low level engineering job.
> 
> jobs: i am a student in canada and doing my coop in AMD. a few days back i received a email from ceo. saying that all indians in the company who want to move back to country now can as we r shifting r&d centre there and and the design of nxt motherboards will happen in india instead of california.
> 
> y u guys live in denial???




Are u partially retarded? surely a country of 1.2 billion would produce more engineers than a country of 160 million.. small and god know what... how old are you? 17?




> not liver dude. its everything liver kidney heart, lungs andd cancer. they come to india for everything. *go check ytb vide*os.



WOW ... U take the cake...


----------



## punjabimunda

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are u partially retarded? surely a country of 1.2 billion would produce more engineers than a country of 160 million.. small and god know what... how old are you? 17?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ... U take the cake...



yes we r bigger and ur ppl r now depending on us so how pakistan has the right to call us poor and dirt country? if u do then dont come to us and beg for treatments. leave those lungs for europeans and americans. specially for pakistan our govt has launched a special medical visa and keep the rates low. atleast be thankfull. we r saving ur kidss.

since we r bigger and much stronger u guys dont need to give any reaction. let india be the mama of the region. pakistan should stay in limits and respect the big brother. 

btw i am 19.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

punjabimunda said:


> yes we r bigger and ur ppl r n*ow depending on us so how pakistan has the right to call us poor and dirt country? *if u do then dont come to us and* beg for treatments*. leave those lungs for europeans and americans. specially for pakistan our govt has launched a special medical visa and keep the *rates* low. *atleast be thankfull.* we r saving ur kids



LOL..... I guess you are.


> since we r bigger and much stronger u guys dont need to give any reaction. let india be the mama of the region. pakistan should stay in limits and respect the* big brother*.



Mama jee tell tht to sri lanka or bangladesh .... we are PAKISTAN... We dnt give a tuck abt ur limits or anything... and u cant do jack about it..... Bhai jee... india can show its badmashi only on bngladesh,nepal or sri lanka... NOT PAKISTAN... And you know it...  ... go ask ur papa abt it.


> btw i am 19.



Hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

We should not care about this one and just dont wana be part of indian weapon craze

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punjabimunda

mdcp said:


> We should not care about this one and just dont wana be part of indian weapon craze



thanks just let it goo


----------



## mautkimaut

Aeronaut said:


> Not much space activity is happening in Pakistan right now , there WAS a time when we were in the 3rd in Asia in space tech after Russia and China but not anymore.
> 
> Pakistan has been out of its comfort zone for a long time now , economy is stretched , we DO NEED an SLV but we must not turn it into a political message.
> 
> I say , let India launch Agni V and let China deal with it ! - We cant match India bullet for bullet.



Exactly..All Pakistani enemies are within 2500 Km..It has already got India covered so why worry about the Agni 5...


----------



## punjabimunda

the best reaction pakistan should be to launch a rocket to put a satellite into space, instead of wasting money on more missiles. learn from iran


----------



## lightoftruth

Pakistan should make an ICBM of 15000km range. go for it Pakistan. why only INDIA feels threat of Pakistani nukes ?


----------



## punjabimunda

pakistan cant come up with any reaction.


----------



## Mav3rick

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> I am not saying that Pakistan has no medical facilities. Just saying that it has no facilities *for some specialized treatments*. I think Liver transplant is one of those
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...ient-goes-through-liver-transplant-delhi.html
> 
> Indian doctors help Pakistani patients - Los Angeles Times


 
Organ transplant is illegal in Pakistan unless it is being donated by some immediate family member. In India organs are not only readily available, transplant is also legal. This is the reason people travel to India from Pakistan for organ transplant. The reason for this ban in Pakistan is that poor people are very easily exploited into selling their organs for meagre amounts. In India, nobody cares yet.



punjabimunda said:


> pakistan cant come up with any reaction.



How about ignoring the test as a reaction? India can already hit all of Pakistan so why should we care whether you hit us with Agni/Prithvi or Brahmos? This test is most likely for China.


----------



## punjabimunda

Mav3rick said:


> Organ transplant is illegal in Pakistan unless it is being donated by some immediate family member. In India organs are not only readily available, transplant is also legal. This is the reason people travel to India from Pakistan for organ transplant. The reason for this ban in Pakistan is that poor people are very easily exploited into selling their organs for meagre amounts. In India, nobody cares yet.
> 
> 
> 
> How about ignorance as a reaction? India can already hit all of Pakistan so why should we care whether you hit us with Agni/Prithvi or Brahmos? This test is most likely for China.



then dont come to u. if u do then have some shame and dont call us poor. poor ppl dont save live of others.


----------



## immortals

focus on something better is better


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Mav3rick said:


> How about ignoring the test as a reaction? India can already hit all of Pakistan so why should we care whether you hit us with Agni/Prithvi or Brahmos? This test is most likely for China.



Bang on.. There is no place in Pakistan that is more than a few hundred KM from India border.. Agni 1 and Prithvi are sufficient for the western border. Its the eastern border than requires long range stuff..


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

at this moment we need not to worry about india , 
our focus should be economy and we need to focus our energies to revive our economy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Sir, a small difference. Medical tourism is due to high cost of the same treatment in the tourist country. In case of Pakistan and Afghanistan, folks travel to India for treatment because there is no treatment available for some ailments in Pakistan. Lets not mix the 2 things up



for Afghanistan , you might convince some people since it is war torn, but for Pakistan it might be the proximity of Indian hospitals to Pakistanis living near the frontiers, or may be just Hindu Afghans and pakistanis preferring to get treatement in India instead. Anyway 11000 persons is a very small fraction compared to the number of population in the countries you are mentioning. So it is irrelevant and proofs that is designed to insult Pakistan.

Here is a link for you to see some truth:
Poverty in India, Poverty rate in India, Population below poverty line, Poverty Reduction in India, Urban Poverty In India, Rural Poverty In India, Indian Problems

Indian health care policies have not fully succeeded to adapt health-serving measures to issues of wider socio-economic developments. Healthcare in India is constantly plagued by the menace of poverty, illiteracy, high population growth rate and corruption, which in turn leads to poor sanitation, exploitation, lack of nutritional awareness and poor local participation.

Heart-stopping facts about India&#8217;s health - Mumbai - DNA

The State of Healthcare in India

The state of Indian healthcare is explained by Dr. Devi Prasad Shetty, Chairman, Narayana Hrudayalaya in an interview to Businessindia magazine 5 Mar 2012.

&#8220;Indians are three times more prone to heart diseases than Europeans. Heart attack is the No.1 killer here. We need to do 2.5 million heart surgeries (in a year) and we do just 90,000. India produces just 80 cardiologists a year against 800 in the US. India has a shortage of one million doctors and two million nurses. About 70 per cent of our doctors live in urban India, whereas 70 per cent of our citizens live in rural India. If India sets up 100 medical colleges a year for the next five years, we may address shortage issues by 2025.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

punjabimunda said:


> then dont come to u. if u do then have some shame and dont call us poor. poor ppl dont save live of others.


 
It is not as if you are providing a welfare service, you are charging us for your services so it's rude to ask the paying customer to not visit any more....if you care, why not shut down the billion rupee industry?


----------



## The SC

DMLA said:


> pakistan lacks the resources, be it technological or monetary, to design, integrate, test, validate and deploy ICBM's. I am quite certain that I am not going to see a pakistani ICBM in my lifetime. And frankly I don't see any need for pakistan to have ICBM's. They should look into countermeasures to defeat Indian BMD systems which are becoming quite potent with the first phase close to deployment.



Pakistan had to assume that the United States could in the future lie about Pakistan and then bomb it back to the Stone Age. It therefore needed to target American cities with its nuclear weapons in order to be safe from attack. The invasion of Iraq turned Russia and China against us. Russia and China are therefore happy to sell missiles to Pakistan or to help Pakistan to develop its own ICBMs. Three years later, Pakistan likely has a number of nuclear weapons mounted on ICBMs .

This was written a few years back!


----------



## Black Widow

Agni V has nothing to do with Pakistan. If A5 is fired from India it will cross Pakistan border and land in Iraq..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

The SC said:


> Pakistan had to assume that the United States could in the future lie about Pakistan and then bomb it back to the Stone Age. It therefore needed to target American cities with its nuclear weapons in order to be safe from attack. The invasion of Iraq turned Russia and China against us. Russia and China are therefore happy to sell missiles to Pakistan or to help Pakistan to develop its own ICBMs. Three years later, Pakistan likely has a number of nuclear weapons mounted on ICBMs .
> 
> This was written a few years back!


 
MIRV'd ICBM's.......could potentially threaten the US if their multiple layers of defences against such an attack is rendered useless by superior technology but, does anybody actually have anything that is superior to the US technology? Anything can be beat but wouldn't it be better to invest in Nuclear Submarines and rely on them to sneak close to the American cities and threaten Nuclear Attacks from there if Pakistan is attacked.


----------



## Kompromat

punjabimunda said:


> the best reaction pakistan should be to launch a rocket to put a satellite into space, instead of wasting money on more missiles. learn from iran



We would keep quiet and let China reply.


----------



## killerx

Pakistan already has ICBM tipu in testing and it has a range of 7500km so no worries


----------



## Manticore

THIS IS NOT A HEALTHCARE THREAD - STAY ON TOPIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

@TS

Could you please tell me why should Pak be worried? A5 is not for you guys. Please focus on economics and development. 

Petty and useless thoughts such as these are ruining your country.


----------



## ARSENAL6

ANTIBODY said:


> THIS IS NOT A HEALTHCARE THREAD - STAY ON TOPIC


 
 some people man LOL ahhh man .

I think what pakistan should do is focus on anti-balistic missles or find ways that makes it usless for ICMB to enter Pakistan. A shield of some sort.


----------



## regular

ARSENAL6 said:


> some people man LOL ahhh man .
> 
> I think what pakistan should do is focus on anti-balistic missles or find ways that makes it usless for ICMB to enter Pakistan. A shield of some sort.


No I guess We need to concentrate on the latest and uncompromised tech in the development to ICBMz cuz that is the only guarantee of our safety...We need to develop three strike capabilities ground, under water and air/space so that nobody dares to attack us.....


----------



## nitetrogen70

haha if we already have a missle that can hit 3000km i don't think we need to respond anytime soon maybe in the near future one our economy is 3 times the current size


----------



## nitetrogen70

haha if we already have a missle that can hit 3000km i don't think we need to respond anytime soon maybe in the near future one our economy is 3 times the current size


----------



## Awesome

Taimur has nothing to do with India. First of all its officially an SLV. Unless we manage to convert it into an SLBM then it will be a good second strike missile.

But Pakistan does not prepare for second - but first strike. Hence again its not for India. We don't need to react missile for missile with India this time.


----------



## DARKY

Asim Aquil said:


> Taimur has nothing to do with India. First of all its officially an SLV. Unless we manage to convert it into an SLBM then it will be a good second strike missile.
> 
> But Pakistan does not prepare for second - but first strike. Hence again its not for India. We don't need to react missile for missile with India this time.



What fuel does it use ?.. and how much does it lift in LEO ?

Any good Commander would have both 1st and 2nd strike capability with him... while in war you never know... Both blocks during cold war had both options with them.


----------



## King Solomon

pakistan does not need to react. India already had the whole of pak in range before. This 5500 km ICBM isn't going to make any difference on the situation.


----------



## navtrek

usama waqas said:


> I am just thinking, what should be the appropriate reaction of Pakistan after India will test Agni V, 5500KM Intercontinental Medium Range Missile, either Pakistan Should Test ICBM in reply back, as there are some unauthenticated news about Pakistani ICBM, or Pakistan will keep silent. Please appropriate suggestion and Ideas are welcome, there should keep away.
> 
> Thankyou



Hi don't get me wrong but how is testing an ICBM like answering India back. Pakistan already has the whole of India in range isnt it ?

Testing an ICBM at this point of time will get Pakistan unwanted attention. If u guys really want to respond than u shouls invest the same money in building a nuclear attack submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

go pakistan go test an icbm with 15000 km range ,why threat of pakistani nukes remains to regional countries only ?


----------



## Thunder-Rock

AGNI V 5000KM not tested yet guyz let see it become game changer......................or..........................


----------



## I M Sikander

Thunder-Rock said:


> AGNI V 5000KM not tested yet guyz let see it become game changer......................or..........................


*Game Changer Would you please elaborate Why and How?*



lightoftruth said:


> go pakistan go test an icbm with 15000 km range ,why threat of pakistani nukes remains to regional countries only ?


*Thanks for your non sense advice.
Thanks a lot again. *


----------



## Thunder-Rock

Ranasikander said:


> *Game Changer Would you please elaborate Why and How?*


Because its starts a new Competition of ICBM...................That way i called it Game changer...............


----------



## LiberalAtheist

if a nuclear war god forbid broke out between the 2 countries i doubt that anything above a MRBM would be used its not like the countries are on different continents hell you could even bike from Lahore to Amritsar in a hour it would really come down to SRBM's which both India and Pakistan have a plethora of 

Pakistan does not need an ICBM anything over 3,000km would go over India


----------



## The_magnificent

I think Pakistan shoul go and make an ICMB and waste its money. which will not make any difference for India as Pakistan already have Missiles that can cover All Indian cities. 

Making an ICBM will only make you divert your limited money and your will have shortage in other important things. WEst do not trust you , So it may put sanctions over you. Europe will nevel like pakistan to have ICBM. 

I seriously wish Pakistan start doing something like this. Match Us boyz


----------



## Viper0011.

There's no need to put up a Testosterone show for Pak. This is a non event. They already have the whole India covered with different layered systems and same goes for India.
However, Pak should master SD-10 / BVR technology and add the target acquisition, locking and intercept capability into it's Shaheen system and create an ABM system. That'll be a big punch as it'll start to build it's own fleet of ABM technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

orangzaib said:


> There's no need to put up a Testosterone show for Pak. This is a non event. They already have the whole India covered with different layered systems and same goes for India.
> However, Pak should master SD-10 / BVR technology and add the target acquisition, locking and intercept capability into it's Shaheen system and create an ABM system. That'll be a big punch as it'll start to build it's own fleet of ABM technologies.



AGreed with u bro


----------



## kurup

usama waqas said:


> AGreed with u bro



It took you more than a year to agree with him .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gentelman

usama waqas said:


> but Pakistan can take advantage from Indian test to test its own missile otherwise if we test it can cause for the sanction on pakistan
> 
> Second anyone know Whats the progress in MIRV on Pakistan based missile as 2010 reports Pakistan is near about final stage ??



The capability of ICBM is believed to be existed in Pakistan and is under development
Pak can just take advantage from Indian test of ICBM to avoid much more chances of sancations but i can't hope for this as ganga.shareef is on the roll
most imp going on projects for nuclear detterance are not of ICBM but are cruise missiles,MIRV capability and second strike capability through ALCM and sub and ship version of Babur so i would go for economic development and Shaheen 3 rather than Tipu or Taimoor etc ICBMs but Babur and Raad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesseo89

I am sure from 2014 KRL, NESCOM and SUPARCO might be able to work closely and openly on many projects. Ameen.

Although we might have ICBM since 3-5 years known as Taimoor.


----------



## Gessler

India does not need ICBM to attack Pak, our old Agni-I can attack most places in Pakistan,
then we have Agni-2 and improved versions.

Agnis 3, 4 and 5 were developed to increase strike range into mainland China.

That's why Pakistan never needs to (and never tried to) compete with them.

Pak ballistic missiles range has stopped as 2500-3000km while India kept increasing
it to 3500km, 4000km and finally 5000km with Agni-III, IV and V respectively.

Instead of wasting time dreaming about a big long-range d!ck, it will be both economical
and efficient if they try to build an MARV & MIRV for existing missiles. And you need
canisters for new missiles too, the current generation of Pak-operated ballistic
missiles cannot be canisterized.

The best way to achieve all this is buy a missile from China, paint it in Pak colors and
name it Shaheen, Ghaznavi, Ghauri, Abdali or whatever comes to your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Gentelman said:


> The capability of ICBM is believed to be existed in Pakistan and is under development&#8230;&#8230;
> Pak can just take advantage from Indian test of ICBM to avoid much more chances of sancations but i can't hope for this as ganga.shareef is on the roll&#8230;&#8230;
> most imp going on projects for nuclear detterance are not of ICBM but are cruise missiles,MIRV capability and second strike capability through ALCM and sub and ship version of Babur so i would go for economic development and Shaheen 3 rather than Tipu or Taimoor etc ICBMs but Babur and Raad&#8230;&#8230;



The thing ICBM become also base for future space exploration and satellite launching platform



Gessler said:


> India does not need ICBM to attack Pak, our old Agni-I can attack most places in Pakistan,
> then we have Agni-2 and improved versions.
> 
> Agnis 3, 4 and 5 were developed to increase strike range into mainland China.
> 
> That's why Pakistan never needs to (and never tried to) compete with them.
> 
> Pak ballistic missiles range has stopped as 2500-3000km while India kept increasing
> it to 3500km, 4000km and finally 5000km with Agni-III, IV and V respectively.
> 
> Instead of wasting time dreaming about a big long-range d!ck, it will be both economical
> and efficient if they try to build an MARV & MIRV for existing missiles. And you need
> canisters for new missiles too, the current generation of Pak-operated ballistic
> missiles cannot be canisterized.
> 
> The best way to achieve all this is buy a missile from China, paint it in Pak colors and
> name it Shaheen, Ghaznavi, Ghauri, Abdali or whatever comes to your mind.



  do you need burnol?


----------



## Gessler

usama waqas said:


> The thing ICBM become also base for future space exploration and satellite launching platform



Why don't you have true space rockets like PSLV?



> do you need burnol?



Why would *I* need burnol while it is *YOUR* ego that seems to be hurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Gessler said:


> India does not need ICBM to attack Pak, our old Agni-I can attack most places in Pakistan,
> then we have Agni-2 and improved versions.
> 
> Agnis 3, 4 and 5 were developed to increase strike range into mainland China.
> 
> That's why Pakistan never needs to (and never tried to) compete with them.
> 
> Pak ballistic missiles range has stopped as 2500-3000km while India kept increasing
> it to 3500km, 4000km and finally 5000km with Agni-III, IV and V respectively.
> 
> Instead of wasting time dreaming about a big long-range d!ck, it will be both economical
> and efficient if they try to build an MARV & MIRV for existing missiles. And you need
> canisters for new missiles too, the current generation of Pak-operated ballistic
> missiles cannot be canisterized.
> 
> The best way to achieve all this is buy a missile from China, paint it in Pak colors and
> name it Shaheen, Ghaznavi, Ghauri, Abdali or whatever comes to your mind.



Everything okay dude?

You do realize that:

1. India is the only enemy country of Pakistan's military. Therefore all strategic weapons will be developed keeping that in mind and nothing beyond that.
2. MIRVs cannot be integrated with the current Pakistani missiles, they lack both range (apogee) and physical capability (volume and payload)
3. Canisterzation is efficient and adds to the reliability of a missile, but is not necessary. Specially not for a country who does not keeps some of its strategic weapons in a readiness state outside the storage area.
4. Commenting on complex weapons systems like an amateur person does not adds value to your comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

How do you think the rest of the world will react to a ICBM test? If it ever happens.


----------



## Gessler

AhaseebA said:


> 2. MIRVs cannot be integrated with the current Pakistani missiles, they lack both range (apogee) and physical capability (volume and payload)



I guess I should've said you should buy MIRV-capable missiles from China. But then again,
I already said the easiest way to achieve this is to import a Chinese missile.



> 3. Canisterzation is efficient and adds to the reliability of a missile, but is not necessary. Specially not for a country who does not keeps some of its strategic weapons in a readiness state outside the storage area.



Won't the threat scenario change? Under any nuclear conditions, India's foremost offensive aims will
be to destroy these missile storage sites/launch pads. Hence canisterizing missiles and putting them on
mobile platforms may be necessary in future.

Secondly, a canister will preserve the missile's shelf life for a far longer period. Hence it is
beneficial in the long term economically too.



> 4. Commenting on complex weapons systems like an amateur person does not adds value to your comment.



So sorry!



v9s said:


>



What's the point of posting crazy GIFs of yourself?



Bobby said:


> I know ..you are coming ..why are you shouting like chu.....



Don't reply to stupid trolls, mate.

I reported his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Gessler said:


> I guess I should've said you should buy MIRV-capable missiles from China. But then again,
> I already said the easiest way to achieve this is to import a Chinese missile.







> Won't the threat scenario change? Under any nuclear conditions, India's foremost offensive aims will
> be to destroy these missile storage sites/launch pads. Hence canisterizing missiles and putting them on
> mobile platforms may be necessary in future.



True that, in case of protecting the missiles from nuclear strike.



> Secondly, a canister will preserve the missile's shelf life for a far longer period. Hence it is
> beneficial in the long term economically too.



Disagreed, shelf life is based on the conditions of the storage room/bunker etc. Canisters don't really improve shelf lives, unless it is a liquid fueled missile.


----------



## Gessler

AhaseebA said:


>







> Disagreed, shelf life is based on the conditions of the storage room/bunker etc. Canisters don't really improve shelf lives, unless it is a liquid fueled missile.



What you just agreed above you are negating here. If a missile needs to be taken out of the
bunker to escape preemptive destruction, it will need a hermitically-sealed canister to withstand
the effects of weather (if not any other calamity possible in a war) once outside, because who knows
for how long the missile may have to remain out and in what conditions?

Canisters can sustain a missile's shelf life even in instances where the outside atmosphere may
change to unfavorable conditions.


----------



## The Deterrent

Gessler said:


>







> What you just agreed above you are negating here. If a missile needs to be taken out of the
> bunker to escape preemptive destruction, it will need a hermitically-sealed canister to withstand
> the effects of weather (if not any other calamity possible in a war) once outside, because who knows
> for how long the missile may have to remain out and in what conditions?
> 
> Canisters can sustain a missile's shelf life even in instances where the outside atmosphere may
> change to unfavorable conditions.



What you are suggesting now is a variety of possibilities. I may counter-argument with the fact that storage bunkers e not the same as deployment bunkers meant for war scenarios. Similarly, for how long do you keep the missile 'safe from environment' but do not use it while the enemy attacks?
Weather doesn't do any harm to these systems, they are designed to withstand environmental effects. A simple tin shed can provide more than enough protection in this case. Moreover, the components meant to be kept under controlled environment (low temperatures e.g. hydrazine) have corresponding support vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

AhaseebA said:


> What you are suggesting now is a variety of possibilities. I may counter-argument with the fact that storage bunkers e not the same as deployment bunkers meant for war scenarios. Similarly, for how long do you keep the missile 'safe from environment' but do not use it while the enemy attacks?
> Weather doesn't do any harm to these systems, they are designed to withstand environmental effects. A simple tin shed can provide more than enough protection in this case. Moreover, the components meant to be kept under controlled environment (low temperatures e.g. hydrazine) have corresponding support vehicles.



You do have a point.

How many support vehicles does a single Shaheen-2 need while out in the open in
these conditions?


----------



## The Deterrent

Gessler said:


> You do have a point.
> 
> How many support vehicles does a single Shaheen-2 need while out in the open in
> these conditions?



No idea, the concerned authorities never released any information related to that. You should search for support vehicles required by Chinese SRBMs, we might have similar stuff...so you can get an idea.


----------



## Gentelman

usama waqas said:


> The thing ICBM become also base for future space exploration and satellite launching platform



currentely what we need is to work on Shaheen 3 and test it and improve its payload and range from 3500-4000km and work on incresing efficiency of liquid fuel rocket engine is needed to be done with Shaheen 3 before testing an ICBM so that it's speed,payload may increase and weight decrease along with increase in range
well Pak Gov is not serious with space work as whenever pak is allocated space in space we were unable to put satellites in them i.e last time 4 slots were allocated but we just filled 1 or maybe 2(?) other 2 slots were then allocated to other countries when we failed to use them


----------



## GURU DUTT

Gentelman said:


> currentely what we need is to work on Shaheen 3 and test it and improve its payload and range from 3500-4000km and work on incresing efficiency of liquid fuel rocket engine is needed to be done with Shaheen 3 before testing an ICBM so that it's speed,payload may increase and weight decrease along with increase in range&#8230;&#8230;
> well Pak Gov is not serious with space work as whenever pak is allocated space in space we were unable to put satellites in them i.e last time 4 slots were allocated but we just filled 1 or maybe 2(?) other 2 slots were then allocated to other countries when we failed to use them&#8230;&#8230;



sir with all deu respects you dont need any if your mullah/ghairat brigade remains in its limits

why do you need all those neukes and missiles when india is not goping to attack you in first place we will onli attack you if you attack us and tell me what is there for you to attack india what are you going to get owt of it whatever you have right now is good enof to have a credible detternce instead on wasting your recources on india try to spend them wisely on crubbing internal grief and lawless less and divert that money for education and helth care as more than 60 % of your population is young and if you channelise them properli it will be a boon to you and whole world other wise the way things are going and the way your increasing your stockpiles of WMDs changces are when time comes you wont be able to use them as there are bigger dangers to them inside from pakistan than owtside hope u get my point sir Thanks


----------



## Dash

You can go ahead and waste some money for a 6000k missile. For Pakistan it doesn't make sense. Rest its your country, yoo decide.


----------



## Major Sam

GURU DUTT said:


> sir with all deu respects you dont need any if your mullah/ghairat brigade remains in its limits
> 
> why do you need all those neukes and missiles when india is not goping to attack you in first place we will onli attack you if you attack us and tell me what is there for you to attack india what are you going to get owt of it whatever you have right now is good enof to have a credible detternce instead on wasting your recources on india try to spend them wisely on crubbing internal grief and lawless less and divert that money for education and helth care as more than 60 % of your population is young and if you channelise them properli it will be a boon to you and whole world other wise the way things are going and the way your increasing your stockpiles of WMDs changces are when time comes you wont be able to use them as there are bigger dangers to them inside from pakistan than owtside hope u get my point sir Thanks



Thanks for your suggestion it is our country we have every right to take decisions. why dont you think about your country ? better for you and best for US.... Thanks but no thanks 



Gentelman said:


> currentely what we need is to work on Shaheen 3 and test it and improve its payload and range from 3500-4000km and work on incresing efficiency of liquid fuel rocket engine is needed to be done with Shaheen 3 before testing an ICBM so that it's speed,payload may increase and weight decrease along with increase in range&#8230;&#8230;
> well Pak Gov is not serious with space work as whenever pak is allocated space in space we were unable to put satellites in them i.e last time 4 slots were allocated but we just filled 1 or maybe 2(?) other 2 slots were then allocated to other countries when we failed to use them&#8230;&#8230;



Aray mere bhai Shaheen 3 is solid fuel missile.. ghauri series is liquid fuel.


----------



## Beerbal

Dash said:


> You can go ahead and waste some money for a 6000k missile. For Pakistan it doesn't make sense. Rest its your country, yoo decide.





Its not about money , its about pride.. Pakistani claim that there "Borrowed" missile technology is superior.. They will try to prove it...

Unfortunately now niether NK nor China will give them that kind of long range missile


----------



## Dash

Beerbal said:


> Its not about money , its about pride.. Pakistani claim that there "Borrowed" missile technology is superior.. They will try to prove it...
> 
> Unfortunately now niether NK nor China will give them that kind of long range missile



The planners in Pak are not that stupid to make a misile just for pride? or are they.


----------



## Gentelman

usama waqas said:


> Thanks for your suggestion it is our country we have every right to take decisions. why dont you think about your country ? better for you and best for US.... Thanks but no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Aray mere bhai Shaheen 3 is solid fuel missile.. ghauri series is liquid fuel.



gauri has some faults and it needed to be upgraded and yepp shaheen is solid fuel missile but an ICBM engine is not announced but it would be most probably be Solid fuel as Shaheen engine is more efficient(solid fuel) soo i hope we can see more efficient engine in shaheen 3&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Beerbal said:


> Its not about money , its about pride.. Pakistani claim that there "Borrowed" missile technology is superior.. They will try to prove it...
> 
> Unfortunately now niether NK nor China will give them that kind of long range missile



do you thing our stratagic plannners are nuts?



Gentelman said:


> gauri has some faults and it needed to be upgraded and yepp shaheen is solid fuel missile but an ICBM engine is not announced but it would be most probably be Solid fuel as Shaheen engine is more efficient(solid fuel) soo i hope we can see more efficient engine in shaheen 3



as far as i know the ghauri series was being phased out only upgraded shaheen series is now in production along with srbm


----------



## Gentelman

GURU DUTT said:


> sir with all deu respects you dont need any if your mullah/ghairat brigade remains in its limits
> 
> why do you need all those neukes and missiles when india is not goping to attack you in first place we will onli attack you if you attack us and tell me what is there for you to attack india what are you going to get owt of it whatever you have right now is good enof to have a credible detternce instead on wasting your recources on india try to spend them wisely on crubbing internal grief and lawless less and divert that money for education and helth care as more than 60 % of your population is young and if you channelise them properli it will be a boon to you and whole world other wise the way things are going and the way your increasing your stockpiles of WMDs changces are when time comes you wont be able to use them as there are bigger dangers to them inside from pakistan than owtside hope u get my point sir Thanks



same thing applies on China-India so India should also not create nukes&#8230;&#8230;
the main cause is disputed matters 
Pak Invited india to sign nuclear free zone here before nuke test of any of country&#8230;&#8230;
I don't wanna invite troll party(by talking on disputed matters)
but main reason of all this hostality is Britans&#8230;&#8230;
well you are right about literacy
i.e here 1 of my senious was just talking **** like JF-17 is stealth nothing is better than Babur and pak have largest oil reserves in sea bt US don't let us take it out and use it and 
we need common sence really badly and our development depends upon Indian increase in force and power to keep minimum deterrance and resistance&#8230;



wasm95 said:


> do you thing our stratagic plannners are nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i know the ghauri series was being phased out only upgraded shaheen series is now in production along with srbm



so then just solid fuel engine uograde is needed&#8230;&#8230;
are gauri in service missiles are also retired or just production is ceased??


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Gentelman said:


> same thing applies on China-India so India should also not create nukes&#8230;&#8230;
> the main cause is disputed matters
> Pak Invited india to sign nuclear free zone here before nuke test of any of country&#8230;&#8230;
> I don't wanna invite troll party(by talking on disputed matters)
> but main reason of all this hostality is Britans&#8230;&#8230;
> well you are right about literacy
> i.e here 1 of my senious was just talking **** like JF-17 is stealth nothing is better than Babur and pak have largest oil reserves in sea bt US don't let us take it out and use it and
> we need common sence really badly and our development depends upon Indian increase in force and power to keep minimum deterrance and resistance&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> so then just solid fuel engine uograde is needed&#8230;&#8230;
> are gauri in service missiles are also retired or just production is ceased??



all the older varients are phased out 
may be some upgraded ghauri 2s are still there but i dont think there is any reason for them to keep in service


----------



## t-birds

Please would someone be able to share their opinion on the updates of the Tipu missile...? It was my understanding that Pakistan was developing this new missile although no tests have taken place? I think that it is the name for Shaheen-III....? Would anyone be able to shed some light on this for me.... Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

t-birds said:


> Please would someone be able to share their opinion on the updates of the Tipu missile...? It was my understanding that Pakistan was developing this new missile although no tests have taken place? I think that it is the name for Shaheen-III....? Would anyone be able to shed some light on this for me.... Thank you in advance.



there is no tipu 

we were working on an SLV AND SHAHEEN 3 (3500+KM) NOTHING MORE


----------



## SBD-3

Advice for Pakistan


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

killerx said:


> paksitan ha misslies taht can already cover indai but indai need ICBM to reach all parts of chian and pkaistan now need ICBM not for indai but to support muslim country in case for war with israel and if israel used on any muslim country we can fir back on them





indai? chian ?paksitan? pkaistan?


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

nalandapride said:


> Sorry Pakistan Agni-5 is not for you so fanboys please refrain from" Begaani Shadi mein Abdullah Diwana."



agni 5 jin k liye banaya ha wo hastay hain is missile py aur kahtay hian is to ham india ma hi intercept kr day gy .. aur tum mano ya na mano wo ya kar sakty hain 



EastWest said:


> Arrey bhai....Agni 5 Pakistan ke liye nahi hai...
> 
> Kyun apne app ko isme Insert kar rahe ho???
> 
> U should be more worried about India's Brahmos -II missile...


bramos . nuclear capable ni ha aur wo indian ni russian ha ..



GURU DUTT said:


> bhaijaan aapko ye kisne kaha ki agar koi aazaad mulk apnee difaa ke liye kissee missile ko test karta hai to uspe sanctions lag sakte hain????????



lolz icbm py sanction lagtay hain khas tpor pay un countries py jin k icbm ki range ma west atay ho ..


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Ammyy said:


> We already tested 4000km agni4 so please test Gauri3 and shahhen .. with 3500 km range before testing an ICBM


lolz ur prithvi 2 fully operational ni ho paya 10 saal baad tak


----------



## GURU DUTT

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> lolz icbm py sanction lagtay hain khas tpor pay un countries py jin k icbm ki range ma west atay ho ..


----------



## Secur

DARKY said:


> Any Strike would be a Disaster for Pakistan Itself as explained... we need to mount dirty nukes from our FBRs on our Rocket Artillery and Bomb Pakistan to Eternity.. and flow the waste from our Rectors in the river Indus along with Chemical and Biological agents... Cluster bombs of White phosphorous on population centers etc... and let me remind you we have about half a dozen FBRs with their Number only Increasing.. with 500-550MW capacity...



and somehow Mother India will be left alone and wont suffer unacceptable damage and not cease to exist as the country - the world knows as ' India ' ? The usual chest thumping and false sense of security by people who do not even understand the effects of nuclear weapons and the doctrines . Read up on single term and its called MAD ! 

_"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." - Albert Einstein_


----------



## Secur

Gessler said:


> The best way to achieve all this is buy a missile from China, paint it in Pak colors and
> name it Shaheen, Ghaznavi, Ghauri, Abdali or whatever comes to your mind.



Soothing your ego , boy ? 

Old debunked propaganda .


----------



## Gessler

Secur said:


> Soothing your ego , boy ?
> 
> Old debunked propaganda .



Perhaps. But all Pak missiles are heavily based on Chinese designs and engines.


----------



## Secur

Gessler said:


> Perhaps. But all Pak missiles are heavily based on Chinese designs and engines.



I have heard this old propaganda hundreds of times since I joined this very term but not one time have anyone proved with certainty/facts that this indeed is true . Aren't you from the same people who declare all Chinese weapon systems to be copied/reverse engineered/stolen too ? So , how does it work ?


----------



## Dillinger

Secur said:


> I have heard this old propaganda hundreds of times since I joined this very term but not one time have anyone proved with certainty/facts that this indeed is true . Aren't you from the same people who declare all Chinese weapon systems to be copied/reverse engineered/stolen too ? So , how does it work ?



Umm. actually some are- CSS-6 (from China) and its guidance system were procured for example. But in that case modifications were made and the missile body albeit copied was manufactured in country along with modifications to the guidance system.


----------



## TaimiKhan

*There should be no reaction for a missile which is not for us, rather there should be a reaction from those for whom it is meant. 

For Pakistan, its better to keep upgrading their existing missiles and make new and more deadlier missiles which can defeat the air defence systems being developed to counter them. 

End of discussion and a thread on useless discussion closed. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

